# Firmware build v8.1 18.21.9 75bdbc11 (6/7/2018)



## rwsimon

Downloaded this evening. Enhancements for Autopilot including showing cars in adjacent lanes along with those in front. Haven’t tried it out yet.


----------



## tim-sutherland

And I'm still on 18.13. We'll see if I even get 20.5. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Brokedoc

Looks like this is the big step that Elon mentioned. I saw it installed on an S in England so it's a S3X build.

I was expecting a round number like 2018.30 or something but I don't care what it's called if it gives better AP.

I wonder if they turned on more cameras or just made the previous shadow functions live. For those that don't know, AP was basically only using the front and rear cams. Around Christmas time 2017, they activated 2 more of the cams - the front side cams. This caused a world of problems since there was a batch of cams that were either not connected from the factory or defective. So for the past 5-6 months, these 2 newly activated cameras were operating in "shadow" mode where the computer was using them to practice a simulated AP and matched the simulation to what the human driver was doing.

It sounds like the new algorithm with the shadow testing has been validated and is now being rolled out in this release. Adjacent lane vehicles has been available in AP1 for years now so this would be a major step for AP2/2.5 parity. Now, the only thing missing would be AP2/2.5 recognizing different vehicles like trucks and motorcycles.


----------



## Joaquin

rwsimon said:


> Downloaded this evening. Enhancements for Autopilot including showing cars in adjacent lanes along with those in front. Haven't tried it out yet.


OMG pictures please !!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

rwsimon said:


> Downloaded this evening. Enhancements for Autopilot including showing cars in adjacent lanes along with those in front. Haven't tried it out yet.


Awesome! Out of curiosity are you a low VIN? Alternatively is your car brand new? Just trying to make sense of how and when people get these releases earlier than the bunch.



Brokedoc said:


> Looks like this is the big step that Elon mentioned. I saw it installed on an S in England so it's a S3X build.
> 
> I was expecting a round number like 2018.30 or something but I don't care what it's called if it gives better AP.
> 
> I wonder if they turned on more cameras or just made the previous shadow functions live. For those that don't know, AP was basically only using the front and rear cams. Around Christmas time 2017, they activated 2 more of the cams - the front side cams. This caused a world of problems since there was a batch of cams that were either not connected from the factory or defective. So for the past 5-6 months, these 2 newly activated cameras were operating in "shadow" mode where the computer was using them to practice a simulated AP and matched the simulation to what the human driver was doing.
> 
> It sounds like the new algorithm with the shadow testing has been validated and is now being rolled out in this release. Adjacent lane vehicles has been available in AP1 for years now so this would be a major step for AP2/2.5 parity. Now, the only thing missing would be AP2/2.5 recognizing different vehicles like trucks and motorcycles.


This is definitely the "this week update to AP" that Elon referenced. This is a nice touch for sure. I would still like Summon and highway on/off though!


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Awesome! Out of curiosity are you a low VIN? Alternatively is your car brand new? Just trying to make sense of how and when people get these releases earlier than the bunch.


To quote the oracle from The Matrix: "There is no spoon" or in our case, "There is no method to their software updates." My UI is 2 months old.....sigh....


----------



## ateslik

well this is exciting! screen shot of release notes please


----------



## scoe

Still on 18.13, hoping to skip straight to this one


----------



## Brokedoc

scoe said:


> Still on 18.13, hoping to skip straight to this one


Reminder to everyone to update their owner status on their profile page if you have already received your Models 3. We've definitely passed the steep part of the production ramp and the Model 3s are getting delivered real fast!

As much as we're all anxious to get the latest and greatest update, it is still to be seen if this update goes fleet-wide. Personally, I'll be glad when the user button is available to control when you get your update. I can't afford to have my car turn into a brick with a faulty update (which had almost happened in the past but instead had caused so many bugs I was desperate to downgrade or upgrade or anything)


----------



## John

Brokedoc said:


> Looks like this is the big step that Elon mentioned. I saw it installed on an S in England so it's a S3X build.
> 
> I was expecting a round number like 2018.30 or something but I don't care what it's called if it gives better AP.
> 
> I wonder if they turned on more cameras or just made the previous shadow functions live. For those that don't know, AP was basically only using the front and rear cams. Around Christmas time 2017, they activated 2 more of the cams - the front side cams. This caused a world of problems since there was a batch of cams that were either not connected from the factory or defective. So for the past 5-6 months, these 2 newly activated cameras were operating in "shadow" mode where the computer was using them to practice a simulated AP and matched the simulation to what the human driver was doing.
> 
> It sounds like the new algorithm with the shadow testing has been validated and is now being rolled out in this release. Adjacent lane vehicles has been available in AP1 for years now so this would be a major step for AP2/2.5 parity. Now, the only thing missing would be AP2/2.5 recognizing different vehicles like trucks and motorcycles.


2018.18.13 tracks cars ahead in other lanes already, but it only shows them when you change lanes. Looking forward to this release.


----------



## Brokedoc

John said:


> 2018.18.13 tracks cars ahead in other lanes already, but it only shows them when you change lanes. Looking forward to this release.


Those vehicles are detected from the front cams. AP1 and shadow AP2/2.5 are using the side forward cams also. You can see vehicles that are adjacent to you in the display.


----------



## John

Brokedoc said:


> You can see vehicles that are adjacent to you in the display.


Super cool.


----------



## Ric.M

Joaquin said:


> OMG pictures please !!!!


Photos have been available for weeks... adjacent lanes feature shown in the earliest Model 3 P/AWD white interior configurator screens.


----------



## ericbs

ateslik said:


> well this is exciting! screen shot of release notes please


Here ya go!


----------



## uthe

and this:


----------



## uthe

and this:


----------



## TeslaFreak

ericbs said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 9864


Confused by the first paragraph of the Autopilot description....how does AP "know" when to take a highway exit in the first place? And isnt TACC automatically ON whenever AP is engaged?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Omg I want this update!!!


----------



## verygooddog

Went directly from 2018.18.18.13 to 2018.21.9 75bdbc11 last night. 

Could it be that EAP is reading the navigation route to determine when to slow for an exit?

Pretty exciting...can't wait to try it.


----------



## MelindaV

uthe said:


> and this:
> View attachment 9869


Climate controls saved with the profile now!


----------



## verygooddog

Something I noticed about to the Tesla App that's changed. Before the latest update, when I clicked on the App, it would say 'waking up' and display the mileage from the last time it was awake. Now it's displaying the current mileage before waking up. When it wakes up, the mileage doesn't change.

*UPDATE*: _this seems to have changed. I just clicked on the App and while it was waking up, it said 184 miles, which was what it was the last time I checked. When it woke up, it said 154 miles, which is the current number._

Vampire drain has been 2 miles in the first 12 hours, so about the same as 2018.18.18.13, at least for Blanche.


----------



## ummgood

I am chomping at a bit for the cards so I don't accidentally turn on my wipers. Don't ask me how often that happens because I want to get to my trip meters to see how my efficiency is. It never goes down though I guess I have to stop driving with my foot in the carpet.


----------



## ericbs

uthe said:


> and this:
> View attachment 9869


Oh, this came in 20.5. I recieved this update during my delivery orientation LOL.


----------



## MelindaV

ericbs said:


> Oh, this came in 20.5. I recieved this update during my delivery orientation LOL.


with climate settings saved?


----------



## Foxtrotter

MelindaV said:


> with climate settings saved?


Climate settings are already being saved in 2018.18.13 in our car.


----------



## Cwoolum

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Awesome! Out of curiosity are you a low VIN? Alternatively is your car brand new? Just trying to make sense of how and when people get these releases earlier than the bunch.
> 
> This is definitely the "this week update to AP" that Elon referenced. This is a nice touch for sure. I would still like Summon and highway on/off though!


Updates are not VIN related. I'm VIN 512 and I receive updates as soon as a couple days and as far out as a month.


----------



## JWM3

I'm still on 18.13 which is the same build when I took the car. Maybe they are randomly pick some cars to try the software first before massive update. Can't wait to get the update now.


----------



## verygooddog

Just took a short drive with the new update. Engaged both TACC and EAP and didn't see any noticeable differences. I wasn't on a limited access highway so I couldn't check out the exit ramp braking.

The screen does show vehicles in the lanes on both sides, but only when they are in front of you. If they're off to the side or behind, they don't show up. Also, the vehicles in the lanes to the left and right dance around a bit and occasionally disappear and reappear, even when you're stopped. Not sure whether having the vehicles in other lanes showing up on the screen does anything to improve EAP or not.


----------



## MGallo

Foxtrotter said:


> Climate settings are already being saved in 2018.18.13 in our car.


Just installed the latest update. Vin 10456. Not sure when it actually showed up. I just saw it when I went somewhere. Might have been there last night, but wouldn't it have automatically installed at 1:40 AM?

There is a feature In the owners manual that is not active which supposedly shows everything that is saved to a user profile. Page 34. I asked support and they didn't know anything.


----------



## Reliev

just got this newest update installing it now.


----------



## Joaquin

Ric.M said:


> Photos have been available for weeks... adjacent lanes feature shown in the earliest Model 3 P/AWD white interior configurator screens.


Come on, you can't compare a synthetic picture from a configurator screen with the real thing showing both the road and the screen.



relidtm said:


> just got this newest update installing it now.


Pictures or it did not happen 

BTW there is a "myth" that if you stop close to a service center and the car connects to their wifi, you get a firmware update... how accurate is this?


----------



## ummgood

Joaquin said:


> Come on, you can't compare a synthetic picture from a configurator screen with the real thing showing both the road and the screen.
> 
> Pictures or it did not happen
> 
> BTW there is a "myth" that if you stop close to a service center and the car connects to their wifi, you get a firmware update... how accurate is this?


Didn't happen for me I was at the service center yesterday and I am 2 versions behind.


----------



## Reliev

as far as the connecting to wifi its a myth not only with byorn on youtube but I've asked others.
the reason the myth came about is that wifi updates came first, but we don't have that enabled still

here are the pics


----------



## Brokedoc

TeslaFi reported Model 3 installs just jumped to 22 which is a little more than 10% so I think this one just went wide release for Model 3


----------



## Maevra

Joaquin said:


> BTW there is a "myth" that if you stop close to a service center and the car connects to their wifi, you get a firmware update... how accurate is this?


I'd say that's a confirmed myth.  Tesla pushes out firmware updates in batches OTA. The only way you get an update "at service" is if your car is in for something as they can manually push it to the car as part of the work done. Source: I've asked for this while car was in for service.


----------



## UTexas98

According to my DS, the cars have wifi at the SC, just not anywhere else yet.



relidtm said:


> as far as the connecting to wifi its a myth not only with byorn on youtube but I've asked others.
> the reason the myth came about is that wifi updates came first, but we don't have that enabled still
> 
> here are the pics


----------



## Maevra

Here's a photo of the cars with the 21.9 update.


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings

I updated Foxy just after noon today with this, and it is a bit different. The only annoying thing I noticed is when stopped with traffic all around me the stopped vehicle images do a jig from side to side and back and forth. In fact it kind of looked like the two next to me tried to crash into each other. Wonder if this is an indicator of a possibly bad sensor / camera.


----------



## ergela

Is it just me or is the backup camera closer to the model s camera after this update?


----------



## Rich M

Blair Chaney Jennings said:


> ... the stopped vehicle images do a jig from side to side and back and forth. In fact it kind of looked like the two next to me tried to crash into each other. Wonder if this is an indicator of a possibly bad sensor / camera.


Probably not. I don't have the update yet, but the cars in my single-lane view do that too. I think there's only a few possible positions it can show neighboring vehicles on the screen, and if it's physically between two positions the image will keep jiggling between what it can show, or show the other car crooked.


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings

Well hopefully that is true. The single lane view I had before this update the cars didn't stutter jump around at all, and actually that is still true of the ones right in front of me. It just seems to only be the ones next to me and in front of that one.


----------



## Joaquin

Maevra said:


> Here's a photo of the cars with the 21.9 update.
> ]


THIS ! Thanks!


----------



## Joaquin

Maevra said:


> I'd say that's a confirmed myth.  Tesla pushes out firmware updates in batches OTA. The only way you get an update "at service" is if your car is in for something as they can manually push it to the car as part of the work done. Source: I've asked for this while car was in for service.


Oh, of course they can manually push the update. I meant just going over there and park close enough for the WiFi to connect.

Another option is calling the service number and ask for an update... does anybody tried this successfully?

Edit: sorry I'm confused now... by "confirmed myth" you meant it's not true, right?


----------



## Reliev

I do know from my buddy who had an s that WiFi connected cars get updates quicker.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Took delivery today, it was already loaded up with 21.9, nice!


----------



## Maevra

Joaquin said:


> Oh, of course they can manually push the update. I meant just going over there and park close enough for the WiFi to connect.-
> *
> It won't really connect, you need a service login. I've tried! Sat in the lot after getting a repair and saw the Tesla service wifi and it wouldn't connect without some password.*
> 
> Another option is calling the service number and ask for an update... does anybody tried this successfully?-
> *
> Yes I have tried this myself and was told that if my car was in service or had an open repair ticket they could do it, but at the time since my car was perfectly working and in my garage they said I had to wait for the update to be pushed out to me like normal.*
> 
> Edit: sorry I'm confused now... by "confirmed myth" you meant it's not true, right? -
> 
> l*ol yeah confirmed myth= not true*.


----------



## Maevra

relidtm said:


> I do know from my buddy who had an s that WiFi connected cars get updates quicker.


Model S and X that are connected to wifi would likely download the firmware quicker than on LTE just because of the bandwidth available. But if Tesla does not actually mark your car as ready to receive an update, you still won't get it.

ETA: I don't think Tesla can actually tell if your car is on wifi or LTE and push an update based on that, from what I was told by customer support, Tesla just does it by batches of cars.


----------



## Reliev

hmm what i was told by the mobile rep to came to check out the clicking noise during ap that they could tell if you were connected to wifi and get bigger downloads ahead of people that are idle connected to cellular. He also told me the latest map updates for the s were only over wifi.


----------



## Maevra

relidtm said:


> hmm what i was told by the mobile rep to came to check out the clicking noise during ap that they could tell if you were connected to wifi and get bigger downloads ahead of people that are idle connected to cellular. He also told me the latest map updates for the s were only over wifi.


He may be right then!  He probably knows more about all that stuff than the customer service reps, so I'm more inclined to believe your source than mine.


----------



## GDN

Didn't Elon just reply to someone's tweet earlier this week that he didn't know the Wifi wasn't working in the M3? It is reported it will connect at a SC, but being able to add it to your home network was what seemed surprising to him. I figure we should see this pretty quickly now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Didn't Elon just reply to someone's tweet earlier this week that he didn't know the Wifi wasn't working in the M3? It is reported it will connect at a SC, but being able to add it to your home network was what seemed surprising to him. I figure we should see this pretty quickly now.


Yes he did and I agree.


----------



## Joaquin

I just went to my closest service center and I did not see my car connecting to their wifi. It was connected when I picked it up after a front camera fix there, though.


----------



## beantownrich

The update took 15 min! It's pretty cool to bring back parity for display of vehicles around you (i wish it also did side and behind blindspot but even still far more useful). I tried off ramps and interchanges this morning and didn't notice any discernable differences from prior functionality even with nav on.

Is anyone else having issues with the J1722 adapter of the update though? I tired plugging in at a VOLTA station that I regularly visit (it's at Wegmans) but it would only show a blue T with the adapter. I tried 3 different stations. I submitted a bug report. Luckily it's definitely charing on my HPWC.

Also, I now have a long black delay prior to to the back up cam coming up.


----------



## MGallo

I haven’t tried charging, but I am noticing backup cam issues. One time yesterday it just stayed black. Highly inconvenient in a parking lot.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Got the update last night and now see black screen on backup cam for a couple of seconds. Had to go into service today anyway for some minor fixes and service tech mentioned they've been seeing them in the last few updates and have already notified Tesla main.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ugh — time to tap the screen everywhere in hopes of finding the hidden request update button. 

PS I know there is no such button so just let me have this temporary moment of insanity


----------



## Brokedoc

An interesting related note about this build.

I just had the SvC push the update because I was still stuck on 2018.12!

In the update note on my X, it has another section about this FW updating the software on your UMC. I never knew they could do that! Possibly this only applies to 1st gen UMC included with the S/X but that's ultra cool and I wonder what was wrong with the charging performance before?


----------



## zosoisnotaword

ergela said:


> Is it just me or is the backup camera closer to the model s camera after this update?


I can't really place it but it seems different to me too.


----------



## Dogwhistle

beantownrich said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the J1722 adapter of the update though? I tired plugging in at a VOLTA station that I regularly visit (it's at Wegmans) but it would only show a blue T with the adapter. I tried 3 different stations. I submitted a bug report. Luckily it's definitely charing on my HPWC.


I've got 21.9 and use the J1772 adapter at home. No problems during several charging sessions since yesterday.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> An interesting related note about this build.
> 
> I just had the SvC push the update because I was still stuck on 2018.12!
> 
> In the update note on my X, it has another section about this FW updating the software on your UMC. I never knew they could do that! Possibly this only applies to 1st gen UMC included with the S/X but that's ultra cool and I wonder what was wrong with the charging performance before?
> View attachment 9986


That is very cool!


----------



## barjohn

I am noticing that for some reason model 3s are getting few of the updates. There are large number of updates for S & X but very few for 3. I wonder if it is because 3s don't have WiFi yet.


----------



## Maevra

John Griffith said:


> I am noticing that for some reason model 3s are getting few of the updates. There are large number of updates for S & X but very few for 3. I wonder if it is because 3s don't have WiFi yet.


Could just be that the firmware changes that S/X receive don't apply to Model 3's. Some of the recent ones we've seen that do not apply for example:

1. Updates to old navigation maps
2. Car browser updates
3. New MCU


----------



## barjohn

No, I'm talking about this release with the changes to EAP. It applies to all Teslas and is going out to all Teslas. It is just that way more S & Xs are getting it than 3s.


----------



## verygooddog

With the 2018.21.9 update, Blanche's phantom drain has doubled. With 2918,18.18.13 it was 4 mi/24 hours. The first time I could monitor the drain with 2018,21,8, it was 4 mi/12 hours. Hope that's an anomaly.


----------



## viperd

A/c profiles are now saved to driver profile with this update. Does that include vent positions?


----------



## MGallo

John Griffith said:


> I am noticing that for some reason model 3s are getting few of the updates. There are large number of updates for S & X but very few for 3. I wonder if it is because 3s don't have WiFi yet.


I've gotten four updates since getting my car two months ago and it had one just days before I picked it up. My last two cars were an Infiniti M56S and a BMW 740i (both high end models) and neither one of those got any new or improved functionality in the 15 years I owned them, so I'm blown away by this car as is everyone that I tell about the latest update and new functionality.


----------



## azentropy

Just got the update last night and had my first issue with my Model 3 not unlocking today. Thankfully I had a card key in my wallet and that unlocked the doors. Then it seemed to pick up my phone once as was in as I didn’t have to use the card key to drive off. Coincidence ??


----------



## slasher016

I've gotten all the updates pretty rapidly, not sure why. I have a high vin 17xxx.


----------



## Prkls

John Griffith said:


> I am noticing that for some reason model 3s are getting few of the updates. There are large number of updates for S & X but very few for 3. I wonder if it is because 3s don't have WiFi yet.


I was one of the very first to get 18.1, 18.2 and 18.3. I did not get 21.9, so when I stopped by a Service Center on Fri on unrelated question I had, I asked them to queue my Model 3 for the update and they were happy to do so.

I enjoy the new card interface (no more accidental wipes when checking energy consumption). Only oddness I've noticed is on the tire pressure card and the seatbelt reminder overlay card, the car shows as colorless outline instead of its actual color.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here we go!


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

Nice .. I'm still waiting to get 21.9 on my Tesla (Vin 15XXX). My car was at a service center this past weekend and I did ask them to queue my vehicle to get the update, but the forgot


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 10070


Congrats -send that USB on over TX way when you are done with it. LOL.


----------



## UTexas98

What do you think this is, a Chevy?! ;-)



GDN said:


> Congrats -send that USB on over TX way when you are done with it. LOL.


----------



## GDN

UTexas98 said:


> What do you think this is, a Chevy?! ;-)


Oh hell- can you update a GM with a USB stick? I know you can Ford, but it is a horrible process, leave the car running for 45 minutes, USB stick in, lucky if it works on the first attempt.

However, back to the other topic, hoping this is a wide release. Good news since it's still showing up on other cars today.

Will definitely be glad for Wifi and the ability to request the update, hope in the next release or soon at least.


----------



## UTexas98

I think almost all of them can nowadays. And yes, I'm looking forward to the update.



GDN said:


> Oh hell- can you update a GM with a USB stick? I know you can Ford, but it is a horrible process, leave the car running for 45 minutes, USB stick in, lucky if it works on the first attempt.
> 
> However, back to the other topic, hoping this is a wide release. Good news since it's still showing up on other cars today.
> 
> Will definitely be glad for Wifi and the ability to request the update, hope in the next release or soon at least.


----------



## Love

Anyone else having the rather obvious, loud clunk noise returning with this update? My car has been in the garage since 3:30, it’s 9:30 now and still occasionally clunking like it’s waking up. Had this on a previous firmware too, it went away with an update awhile ago and was gone for some time but now it’s back.

Can also confirm the black backup cam screen, reported the bug right away with the right scroll wheel. Only had that once so far. (Press and hold, say “bug report”)

I’ll look for increased vampire drain. My guess would be that it will definitely go up with the car trying to do ...something...and clunking every so often. Once every 15-20 minutes? Total guess...I should time the length between the sounds but now I’m tired and need to hit the bed.

Please reply if you’re experiencing a similar sound, I have a ranger coming Friday and I’ll bring it up with them if need be, and especially if no one else is having this happen lol.


----------



## Hobbot

azentropy said:


> Just got the update last night and had my first issue with my Model 3 not unlocking today. Thankfully I had a card key in my wallet and that unlocked the doors. Then it seemed to pick up my phone once as was in as I didn't have to use the card key to drive off. Coincidence ??


No you have 2 minutes before you also need to put the card near the cup holder.


----------



## Quicksilver

No new updates for Quicksilver...still on 18.13.

Maybe when I take her in for service on Wed. (A Pillars and vanity mirror lights), they'll update me. I'll come equipped with donuts


----------



## NEO

Just got a notice for the update. Will be installing it tomorrow


----------



## SoFlaModel3

There's a lot going on now 

Also, it definitey nags to hold the wheel more and seemingly with more pressure as the way I used to rest my hand doesn't seem to cut it anymore.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Also, it definitey nags to hold the wheel more and seemingly with more pressure as the way I used to rest my hand doesn't seem to cut it anymore.


Sounds exactly like my wife's Volvo XC90. Nags every 15 - 30 seconds, needs some torque on one side to know you are there. Its still useful enough that I use the pilot assist with her Volvo. But its not "cool enough" to demo to friends.

Perhaps the FSD update in August will roll back the nags to what there were prior to this update? Maybe that's why they are adding more nags now, to make FSD more enticing?


----------



## ummgood

I can't wait to get this update. My car is regularly crashing now and I am getting tired of it because it plays a very loud electric sounding crash sound through my speakers. Anyone else getting that from 18.3? I have had this happen 3 times in the past few days and it scares the poop out of me when it happens. Plus it can't be good for my speakers. The screen is unresponsive when it happens.


----------



## GDN

ummgood said:


> I can't wait to get this update. My car is regularly crashing now and I am getting tired of it because it plays a very loud electric sounding crash sound through my speakers. Anyone else getting that from 18.3? I have had this happen 3 times in the past few days and it scares the poop out of me when it happens. Plus it can't be good for my speakers. The screen is unresponsive when it happens.


I hope to get this one as well, would be the first since picking the car up on Saturday. With the problems you are having however, seems you could call service and ask them to force the software to you. It's my understanding they can do that. I'm sure they don't like thousands calling, but if you've got an obvious problem like you report either they'd want to get you a new update or perhaps run some diagnostics to make sure you don't have some other problem.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I can't wait to get this update. My car is regularly crashing now and I am getting tired of it because it plays a very loud electric sounding crash sound through my speakers. Anyone else getting that from 18.3? I have had this happen 3 times in the past few days and it scares the poop out of me when it happens. Plus it can't be good for my speakers. The screen is unresponsive when it happens.


That is rather weird problem. I never had that with any software version. I am surprised that you would still be on 18.3 though. I have been on 18.13 for a long time. I dont know if Ruby is cries for 21.9 as I am outta the country but will sure check first thing when I get home


----------



## NEO

LUXMAN said:


> That is rather weird problem. I never had that with any software version. I am surprised that you would still be on 18.3 though. I have been on 18.13 for a long time. I dont know if Ruby is cries for 21.9 as I am outta the country but will sure check first thing when I get home


We found out we could update from the app. I don't see why you wouldn't get the same notification unless you are offline.


----------



## LUXMAN

NEO said:


> We found out we could update from the app. I don't see why you wouldn't get the same notification unless you are offline.


I have closed the app except to confirm the amount of vampire drain so I haven't seen any notifications. I am taking snapshots so I can chart it over 9 days. So in the time it opens I haven't gotten any notifications. I should have spelled that out more in my post.


----------



## rareohs

Kind of a bummer about more nagging but honestly until there's a better monitoring system it's necessary. People are such effing idiots with EAP it's ridiculous.


----------



## Joaquin

ummgood said:


> it plays a very loud electric sounding crash sound through my speakers.


Wait, what?


----------



## LUXMAN

Joaquin said:


> Wait, what?





ummgood said:


> I can't wait to get this update. My car is regularly crashing now and I am getting tired of it because it plays a very loud electric sounding crash sound through my speakers. Anyone else getting that from 18.3? I have had this happen 3 times in the past few days and it scares the poop out of me when it happens. Plus it can't be good for my speakers. The screen is unresponsive when it happens.


Maybe he meant CLASH....


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> I have closed the app except to confirm the amount of vampire drain so I haven't seen any notifications. I am taking snapshots so I can chart it over 9 days. So in the time it opens I haven't gotten any notifications. I should have spelled that out more in my post.


Well, I stand corrected. Apparently I have been swiping the app closed but since I set up the Widget per @SoFlaModel3 , it was still technically open and this just happened...but I cant update til I get home! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Seriously. Can't wait to see what changes for the non-AP car. I bet the displays will show the extra cars like the AP cars, but wanna check out the new cards.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Well, I stand corrected. Apparently I have been swiping the app closed but since I set up the Widget per @SoFlaModel3 , it was still technically open and this just happened...but I cant update til I get home! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Seriously. Can't wait to see what changes for the non-AP car. I bet the displays will show the extra cars like the AP cars, but wanna check out the new cards.
> View attachment 10105


Love the lock screen wallpaper @LUXMAN!!


----------



## ummgood

Joaquin said:


> Wait, what?


It's like a loud CD skipping sound. I was getting real irritated with it tonight. It has happened three times since I posted this morning and I had to reboot the screen.

Then tonight I got the update. I will post back if it helped. I was on 18.13 my fat fingers typed wrong.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Well, I stand corrected. Apparently I have been swiping the app closed but since I set up the Widget per @SoFlaModel3 , it was still technically open and this just happened...but I cant update til I get home! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Seriously. Can't wait to see what changes for the non-AP car. I bet the displays will show the extra cars like the AP cars, but wanna check out the new cards.
> View attachment 10105


You should dry that car you'll get water spots.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Love the lock screen wallpaper @LUXMAN!!
> View attachment 10111


Not too shabby yourself


----------



## Derik

I got the notification just before I left to go home from work!

Clicked the update now as soon as I parked in the garage at home.


----------



## barjohn

I too finally got the update and updated. Took it for a quick drive but only on surface streets. Used EAP for about 2 minutes with no nags but then I didn't get nags very often before either. I usually keep just enough tension on the wheel to avoid it and in general that technique has worked for me. I will have a better idea on the highway tomorrow. I do like seeing more of what the system is seeing. I wonder why it sometimes sees cross traffic and sometimes it doesn't/ Of course it shows it moving sideways instead of in the direction of travel. How hard would it be to add code that turned the cars into the direction of travel? They rarely move sideways when you are stopped. Yes, you can have sideways motion when changing lanes but then you are moving in the same direction and not perpendicular to one another. It would be nice if it showed the general type too such as motorcycle, truck, car and also show pedestrians. They are invisible to the system. I do prefer the tile arrangement now. It seems they could make it taller to show more so one wouldn't have to scroll up and down too. 

On to the next update where we hopefully get WiFi, Summons, fewer nags and better hands sensing and blind spot view.


----------



## tim-sutherland

Got my update this evening. Charging on 110 so I'm waiting until tomorrow to try it out. Will repeat my test with a gopro to see if 0-60 acceleration has been adjusted


----------



## GDN

That great big USB stick with software on it must have just made it's way around DFW. Got the new software notice at 7:58 for Niko. As others reported it was a fast one. 15 to 20 minutes tops. Looks like quite a few reports on facebook of this release as well, it must have just gone wide !

@LUXMAN - sorry there isn't a way to install it remotely, but it should be fairly quick once you get back home.

I want to go take a drive so bad and see the new update in action, but as noted although I share in part of the payment, this car really belongs to my partner - and he is a protector and "keep it new". It sat in the garage today and he says it's going to again tomorrow. I was hoping to get to drive it to work by now, but I can't til he does and that could be a few days yet.

The best news I have it we have an appointment for tint on Saturday about 40 miles away, so will finally get to drive it then I guess. Had it 3 days and only put 55 miles on it so far. It's not like we are saving gas.


----------



## sclyde

Updated earlier tonight. Happy to see the additional cars being detected. Autopilot definitely nags way more frequently now. Probably best given all the crashes of people not paying attention. 

I’m definitely looking forward to the day of truly hands free autopilot though. I use autopilot all the time, always ready to take over. A small tug on the wheel every now and then used to do the trick; still kind of does, but asks more often.


----------



## sclyde

GDN said:


> That great big USB stick with software on it must have just made it's way around DFW. Got the new software notice at 7:58 for Niko. As others reported it was a fast one. 15 to 20 minutes tops. Looks like quite a few reports on facebook of this release as well, it must have just gone wide !
> 
> @LUXMAN - sorry there isn't a way to install it remotely, but it should be fairly quick once you get back home.
> 
> I want to go take a drive so bad and see the new update in action, but as noted although I share in part of the payment, this car really belongs to my partner - and he is a protector and "keep it new". It sat in the garage today and he says it's going to again tomorrow. I was hoping to get to drive it to work by now, but I can't til he does and that could be a few days yet.
> 
> The best news I have it we have an appointment for tint on Saturday about 40 miles away, so will finally get to drive it then I guess. Had it 3 days and only put 55 miles on it so far. It's not like we are saving gas.


How are you so patient?! I had a few hundred miles 3 days in. I was making any excuse I could to drive somewhere. Now I don't even bother with excuses, I just go for aimless drives when I get the itch. Such as when I got this update tonight


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> That great big USB stick with software on it must have just made it's way around DFW. Got the new software notice at 7:58 for Niko. As others reported it was a fast one. 15 to 20 minutes tops. Looks like quite a few reports on facebook of this release as well, it must have just gone wide !
> 
> @LUXMAN - sorry there isn't a way to install it remotely, but it should be fairly quick once you get back home.
> 
> I want to go take a drive so bad and see the new update in action, but as noted although I share in part of the payment, this car really belongs to my partner - and he is a protector and "keep it new". It sat in the garage today and he says it's going to again tomorrow. I was hoping to get to drive it to work by now, but I can't til he does and that could be a few days yet.
> 
> The best news I have it we have an appointment for tint on Saturday about 40 miles away, so will finally get to drive it then I guess. Had it 3 days and only put 55 miles on it so far. It's not like we are saving gas.


so how many miles will you be adding the first time he is out of town and you are home with the car? :smilingimp:


----------



## GDN

sclyde said:


> How are you so patient?! I had a few hundred miles 3 days in. I was making any excuse I could to drive somewhere. Now I don't even bother with excuses, I just go for aimless drives when I get the itch. Such as when I got this update tonight


It's not easy. I'm like most of you, tracked this company and car for years. It's still surreal it is in the garage. If it were only mine it would have several hundred miles on it already. I got a new truck once and I'd take the dog for a ride every night just to go drive, and I'm not sure the dog even liked it. Letting it sit is just one of those things you do to make a relationship work.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Car is at Tesla Buena Park sevice. Just got updated. *yay!*


----------



## He Chen

I did the update today after work. The cards UI is definitely better. Display now shows cars on left and right lanes. Changing the mirror and wheel positions in a profile is much easier. I haven’t tried taking a highway exit with Autopilot in just yet but supposedly it will decelerate as needed but won’t come to a complete stop. Software can always be improved. So having a piece of software that doesn’t/can’t get updates is stupid. Other auto companies take note.


----------



## ETC SS M3

I just got the latest update. I thought Elon said it would be a 8.2 release. Still on 8.1.


----------



## tivoboy

Is there a way to see which update is pending before activating it? Mine just says “update now” or at a certain time but no details.


----------



## JWM3

Just got update tonight from 18.13 version. It says 45 mins but I feel only take 15mins or so. The app will notify you once update is done, nice!


----------



## Brokedoc

tivoboy said:


> Is there a way to see which update is pending before activating it? Mine just says "update now" or at a certain time but no details.


No way to tell. Some people are still getting updated to older versions.

Keep in mind 90% of owners aren't active on these forums and have no idea when next updates are available or what the new updates offer. They are just happy to get any update.


----------



## MelindaV

ETC SS M3 said:


> I just got the latest update. I thought Elon said it would be a 8.2 release. Still on 8.1.


I believe he said 8.2 would be released this summer. There likely will continue to be incremental updates until then


----------



## Ragtum

I got updated last night. Like everything about it. Did not notice the extra nag since I keep tugging the wheel regularly anyway. Tested the exit speed deceleration with TACC and that worked really well. 

But my iPhone used to work consistently for unlocking and it hasn't been. Don't know if I have delete it and pair it again. 


----------------------------------------------------------
Reserved 3/31/2016 6:30 pm EDT in store
Invite: 4/10/2018
Configured: 4/12/2018
VIN Assigned: 5/1/2018 (191xx)
Delivered: 5/26/2018
Silver Metallic, LR, PUP, Aero, EAP, FSD


----------



## ummgood

Ok here are my observations using the car this morning with the new version of the software.

1. This was the first time I got in the car in a couple days where I didn't have to reboot the car due to the crash/audio issue. I don't know if the firmware update has a bug fix for that or if something in the update cleared out whatever was causing the problem. I am still skeptical and will see if I have issues in the next few days. It was happening enough where if I can go all day without the problem I'll call it fixed.
2. As far as the cars next to you on the screen I noticed that the car thinks the cars in the next lane over are intruding into my lane when I pass when they are not in actuality. I think there is probably some work to be done on that. If the car is within a foot of the lane divider it will show the car in my lane on the screen. Not sure if that is due to a camera calibration. Maybe it will resolve itself with more time in the car.
3. I had a major issue on a road trip where the car would all of a sudden think I jumped on the frontage road and suddenly slam on the brakes in the car because the frontage road speed limit was 45 and I was in the middle of I-35 with a 75mph speed limit. Autopilot would cap my speed to 50 and slam on the brakes when this happened. This scared the poop out of me because 1 I wasn't expecting sudden braking for no reason and 2 I was really worried I would get rear ended. After driving this morning I think they might have slightly mitigated this issue. I took an exit lane off the freeway (I was in a long lane that I used autopilot to move into that was a forced exit) and I had autopilot set to 70 for a 65. When the car left the freeway it slowly lowered the speed every couple seconds from 70 to 65 to 60 etc... until I was set to 50 in a 45 zone. I think the behavior before would have been to instantly set the speed to 50 and then slam on the brakes. So hopefully this helps with the problem I saw on my road trip where the car would gradually slow down instead of a sudden abrupt brake on a freeway.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Ok here are my observations using the car this morning with the new version of the software.
> 
> 1. This was the first time I got in the car in a couple days where I didn't have to reboot the car due to the crash/audio issue. I don't know if the firmware update has a bug fix for that or if something in the update cleared out whatever was causing the problem. I am still skeptical and will see if I have issues in the next few days. It was happening enough where if I can go all day without the problem I'll call it fixed.
> 2. As far as the cars next to you on the screen I noticed that the car thinks the cars in the next lane over are intruding into my lane when I pass when they are not in actuality. I think there is probably some work to be done on that. If the car is within a foot of the lane divider it will show the car in my lane on the screen. Not sure if that is due to a camera calibration. Maybe it will resolve itself with more time in the car.
> 3. I had a major issue on a road trip where the car would all of a sudden think I jumped on the frontage road and suddenly slam on the brakes in the car because the frontage road speed limit was 45 and I was in the middle of I-35 with a 75mph speed limit. Autopilot would cap my speed to 50 and slam on the brakes when this happened. This scared the poop out of me because 1 I wasn't expecting sudden braking for no reason and 2 I was really worried I would get rear ended. After driving this morning I think they might have slightly mitigated this issue. I took an exit lane off the freeway (I was in a long lane that I used autopilot to move into that was a forced exit) and I had autopilot set to 70 for a 65. When the car left the freeway it slowly lowered the speed every couple seconds from 70 to 65 to 60 etc... until I was set to 50 in a 45 zone. I think the behavior before would have been to instantly set the speed to 50 and then slam on the brakes. So hopefully this helps with the problem I saw on my road trip where the car would gradually slow down instead of a sudden abrupt brake on a freeway.


Regarding your frontage road incident. I have had the NAV show me on the frontage when I was on a new highway in the Dallas area. So how do the MAPS work? I know that they are google maps and the traffic info is streamed from someone else. So are the maps downloaded and periodically updated? Do we see there is a MAP update done? I doubt that they are constantly updated.


----------



## Derik

My first drive in this morning with the new software. 
My first test was to purposely take my hands off the wheel to see how far the nag would show up, which turned out to be about 20 seconds. After that test I just left my hand how I did before and I only saw the nag 1 time in an hour. I've got no issues with it so far. It isn't as bad as all the other reports I've seen so far. 

Now with showing all the other vehicles around me, I saw multiple times where it looked like there was another car coming into my lane, but it was only inching toward the lane divider. As long as the EAP isn't acting on it, it sure seems like a non-issue to me. Driving next to a semi truck and trailer it looked like it would detect the truck OK, but it would move the car on the screen a little erratically left and right. Almost like it didn't really know how to place it. And finally since I'm in CA and lane splitting is legal it was pretty funny to watch a car show up on the lane divider then keep going and the three vehicle images merge together as the bike cut between them. Reminded me of all the clipping problems in video games.

Maybe it's just me but I never noticed the forward collision warning turning the car red before. My setting is on medium and it still seems like it goes off a little early, I was already on the brakes and slowing down on an exit lane. But that beeping scares the crap out of me when it happens. Which I guess is a good thing as long as there aren't too many false positives.

Overall, at least to me, it seems like a good update.


----------



## Rhaekar

I love how they finally got rid of the engagement jerk. 

If you enabled AP while the car was in hold, it would jerk forward a little bit. It was very annoyig.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Regarding your frontage road incident. I have had the NAV show me on the frontage when I was on a new highway in the Dallas area. So how do the MAPS work? I know that they are google maps and the traffic info is streamed from someone else. So are the maps downloaded and periodically updated? Do we see there is a MAP update done? I doubt that they are constantly updated.


I have no idea but good question. This happened to me in Ft Worth too I think but the time it happened I wasn't sure what was going on. It wasn't until my trip back to Austin I realized why it was slamming on the brakes.



Derik said:


> Maybe it's just me but I never noticed the forward collision warning turning the car red before. My setting is on medium and it still seems like it goes off a little early, I was already on the brakes and slowing down on an exit lane. But that beeping scares the crap out of me when it happens. Which I guess is a good thing as long as there aren't too many false positives.
> 
> Overall, at least to me, it seems like a good update.


The red car has been there since I got my car 6 weeks ago. It happens to me every morning. The road out of my neighborhood is curved and someone parks a Fiat 500 on the curved part of that road every day. As I am going around the road the car all of a sudden sees the parked car and freaks out every morning. I am nowhere close to hitting it but it must be a combination of a road with no lane markings and a parked car that causes it to trip but it happens every day.


----------



## Derik

ummgood said:


> The red car has been there since I got my car 6 weeks ago. It happens to me every morning. The road out of my neighborhood is curved and someone parks a Fiat 500 on the curved part of that road every day. As I am going around the road the car all of a sudden sees the parked car and freaks out every morning. I am nowhere close to hitting it but it must be a combination of a road with no lane markings and a parked car that causes it to trip but it happens every day.


I've only had the alert go off a couple times. Normally I'm not paying attention to the screen when it occurs. Something about eyes out the window.

Thanks, I was pretty sure it wasn't new, but it was the first time I noticed it.


----------



## ummgood

Derik said:


> I've only had the alert go off a couple times. Normally I'm not paying attention to the screen when it occurs. Something about eyes out the window.
> 
> Thanks, I was pretty sure it wasn't new, but it was the first time I noticed it.


Yeah I like keeping my eyes on the road too I just have it happen every day on my little neighborhood road so I am a little more lax about not looking at the screen too much since there is so little traffic.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Yeah I like keeping my eyes on the road too I just have it happen every day on my little neighborhood road so I am a little more lax about not looking at the screen too much since there is so little traffic.


What is this Red car you speak of? Is it shown on the UI as one of the cars in traffic as a collision warning?


----------



## Rich M

After two days with this update, I also notice the car placement issues on screen in adjacent lanes. Sometimes they are facing sideways or dancing a jig. One time three cars faded into one and slid forward (glad I'm not on drugs lol). But none of this affects EAP or TACC, so not to worry.


----------



## Derik

LUXMAN said:


> What is this Red car you speak of? Is it shown on the UI as one of the cars in traffic as a collision warning?


The UI turns the car it thinks you are going to run into red along with the audible alert. Kind of the same way the UI darkens the car you are following with TACC.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Not sure if anyone mentioned this one but the seatbelt warning is now also a swipe away card like the wipers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Now with pictures...


----------



## TesLou

I updated last night. I’ll happily trade those adjacent cars for a little more “lag between the nag”. I did an 85 mile highway trip today and set the Autopilot and timed the nag warnings with the stopwatch app on my phone. Exactly 25 seconds in between notifications. And, unlike someone who said earlier that after the first one, they only saw it once for the next hour - this is NOT how my car behaved today. Every 25 seconds; religiously. UGH! A big sarcastic “thank you” to the ones before me who didn’t know how to pay attention to a few simple rules. Common sense must be a rare gift these days. Because of those folks, Elon has sent us all to the proverbial corner.


----------



## Dogwhistle

TesLou said:


> I updated last night. I'll happily trade those adjacent cars for a little more "lag between the nag". I did an 85 mile highway trip today and set the Autopilot and timed the nag warnings with the stopwatch app on my phone. Exactly 25 seconds in between notifications. And, unlike someone who said earlier that after the first one, they only saw it once for the next hour - this is NOT how my car behaved today. Every 25 seconds; religiously. UGH! A big sarcastic "thank you" to the ones before me who didn't know how to pay attention to a few simple rules. Common sense must be a rare gift these days. Because of those folks, Elon has sent us all to the proverbial corner.


I took delivery last week, and my car was already on 21.9, so I don't know anything different. I've used autopilot for a couple hundred miles so far, and just rest my hand on the wheel. No nags, seems to work great. I guess if you're used to driving with hands totally off the wheel, it would be bothersome, but us new drivers are trained from the get-go to just leave a hand on the wheel. Probably how it should be.


----------



## fazluke

I noticed after this update that I can activate EAP at stop light on surface street when I am behind a car. Also the limit of a min of 40 mph on surface streets has changed, now I can activate it as low as 30 but did not check the low limit yet.


----------



## fazluke

LUXMAN said:


> I have closed the app except to confirm the amount of vampire drain so I haven't seen any notifications. I am taking snapshots so I can chart it over 9 days. So in the time it opens I haven't gotten any notifications. I should have spelled that out more in my post.


To get notifications, you have to activate it in the app.


----------



## slasher016

Quick question: for those who think it nags too much, where do you rest your hands? Conversely those who think it's just fine, same question.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

slasher016 said:


> Quick question: for those who think it nags too much, where do you rest your hands? Conversely those who think it's just fine, same question.


I used to put my left leg up, rest my arm on my knee, and lightly grab the wheel here...










Doing that now leads to the warning.

My new plan is somewhat similar, but now I grab the wheel from the left of that circle and lightly tug up and down every so often.


----------



## MelindaV

TesLou said:


> And, unlike someone who said earlier that after the first one, they only saw it once for the next hour - this is NOT how my car behaved today.


I think you misread what they were saying. The hour was with their hands ON the wheel as they previously drove with EAP. The every 20 seconds was with no hands.



Derik said:


> My first test was to purposely take my hands off the wheel to see how far the nag would show up, which turned out to be about 20 seconds. After that test I just left my hand how I did before and I only saw the nag 1 time in an hour.


so sounds like Tesla is prodding drivers to do as they are told, and use EAP with their hands on the wheel


----------



## MGallo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I used to put my left leg up, rest my arm on my knee, and lightly grab the wheel here...
> 
> View attachment 10153
> 
> 
> Doing that now leads to the warning.
> 
> My new plan is somewhat similar, but now I grab the wheel from the left of that circle and lightly tug up and down every so often.


I didn't know about the tug trick. I was just grabbing the wheel, but I hadn't figured out a consistent pattern yet. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MGallo said:


> I didn't know about the tug trick. I was just grabbing the wheel, but I hadn't figured out a consistent pattern yet. Thanks for the tip!


You're welcome and that's really all it is. Gripping the wheel strongly doesn't do anything. It's all about small movements on the wheel. It seems to require more now though. Then again I may be crazy


----------



## Derik

I’m at 100 miles so far with EAP and the update. No issues with nag. I rest my right hand on the wheel above the speed control wheel with my elbow on the center arm rest. 

Also that 100 miles took me nearly 3 hours


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I used to put my left leg up, rest my arm on my knee, and lightly grab the wheel here...
> 
> View attachment 10153
> 
> 
> Doing that now leads to the warning.
> 
> My new plan is somewhat similar, but now I grab the wheel from the left of that circle and lightly tug up and down every so often.


Ha! That's my driving position too...left knee up and left hand rests on knee. I do have my right hand holding the 5 o'clock position too...although I don't have EAP.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Well, I stand corrected. Apparently I have been swiping the app closed but since I set up the Widget per @SoFlaModel3 , it was still technically open and this just happened...but I cant update til I get home! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Seriously. Can't wait to see what changes for the non-AP car. I bet the displays will show the extra cars like the AP cars, but wanna check out the new cards.
> View attachment 10105


Yup. The side cars do show up on non-EAP cars since I've been driving around after the update this afternoon.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Ha! That's my driving position too...left knee up and left hand rests on knee. I do have my right hand holding the 5 o'clock position too...although I don't have EAP.


Wow I didn't know that your car doesn't have EAP.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@slasher016 here is a better depiction.

How I use to hold the wheel (light pressure)...










How I hold the wheel now (slightly stronger pressure)...










What I have found after a few days is that this new position is actually more comfortable for resting my left arm on my knee. #HappyCustomer


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Wow I didn't know that your car doesn't have EAP.


Yup. My commute is less than 7 miles round trip within city streets. The few times I would take long highway drives are for vacations...Which happens about twice a year. Didn't see the need for EAP, now if it was going for $1500, I might have gotten it.


----------



## Twiglett

Meh
No nags at all since getting this version.
It’s all about understanding how the car knows your hand is on the wheel.
If you can’t discern what AP is doing when it’s steering then you will never figure it out. Sad but true.
It’s all about slightly resisting the steering movements initiated by Autosteer, or by coaxing it where you would like it to go.
It isn’t a grip sensor or a heat sensor or a camera looking at the wheel.

Step 1 - assuming AP engaged
Relax your arms and you will feel the tiny steering wheel movements as autosteer tries to keep the car in the lane.
Step 2
Apply very slight resistance to the movements. The car will detect those and not nag. 
There is no step 3


----------



## oey192

Twiglett said:


> Meh
> No nags at all since getting this version.
> It's all about understanding how the car knows your hand is on the wheel.
> If you can't discern what AP is doing when it's steering then you will never figure it out. Sad but true.
> It's all about slightly resisting the steering movements initiated by Autosteer, or by coaxing it where you would like it to go.
> It isn't a grip sensor or a heat sensor or a camera looking at the wheel.
> 
> Step 1 - assuming AP engaged
> Relax your arms and you will feel the tiny steering wheel movements as autosteer tries to keep the car in the lane.
> Step 2
> Apply very slight resistance to the movements. The car will detect those and not nag.
> There is no step 3


This is the Internet. Step 3 is clearly Profit!

I haven't experienced more frequent nagging yet, though I've only used AP for about 30 min since installing the update. My hand position is and has been about the same as @SoFlaModel3 except on the right side. I rest my arm on the center console so my legs can do whatever they want (esp. so my right leg is always ready to take action if necessary)


----------



## Derik

Twiglett said:


> Meh
> No nags at all since getting this version.
> It's all about understanding how the car knows your hand is on the wheel.
> If you can't discern what AP is doing when it's steering then you will never figure it out. Sad but true.
> It's all about slightly resisting the steering movements initiated by Autosteer, or by coaxing it where you would like it to go.
> It isn't a grip sensor or a heat sensor or a camera looking at the wheel.
> 
> Step 1 - assuming AP engaged
> Relax your arms and you will feel the tiny steering wheel movements as autosteer tries to keep the car in the lane.
> Step 2
> Apply very slight resistance to the movements. The car will detect those and not nag.
> There is no step 3


Step 3. Use your force / telekinesis abilities and move the steering wheel with your mind.



oey192 said:


> This is the Internet. Step 3 is clearly Profit!


Step 4 would then be, of course, Profit.


----------



## ummgood

One thing I have noticed with the nags is that now my car will beep frantically when it goes around certain curves on surface streets when it tells me to hold the wheel. I don't remember it beeping when hold the wheel was displayed before. (I hold the wheel but I don't put pressure until it tells me to.)

On another off topic note I am wondering with the AP wrecks when they report the person wasn't holding the wheel if the person was holding the wheel but didn't have much pressure on it. That is typically what I do even though I am paying attention and react quickly when it wants my input but I don't hold it hard enough to make it think I am always there. I find this more relaxing then having to make sure I have pressure on the wheel at all times.


----------



## Twiglett

ummgood said:


> One thing I have noticed with the nags is that now my car will beep frantically when it goes around certain curves on surface streets when it tells me to hold the wheel. I don't remember it beeping when hold the wheel was displayed before. (I hold the wheel but I don't put pressure until it tells me to.)
> 
> On another off topic note I am wondering with the AP wrecks when they report the person wasn't holding the wheel if the person was holding the wheel but didn't have much pressure on it. That is typically what I do even though I am paying attention and react quickly when it wants my input but I don't hold it hard enough to make it think I am always there. I find this more relaxing then having to make sure I have pressure on the wheel at all times.


I think the best indicator that the car knows your hand is on the wheel is if you can feel the car steering. 
If you can't feel it - it can't feel you 
It's a bit like those signs on big trucks - "if you can't see my mirrors, I can't see you"


----------



## skygraff

Granted, I don’t do much driving but I used it quite a bit on Tuesday after the update and I didn’t notice any difference in the nag. I actually had to force myself into a bad ha it in order to see the nag.

I keep at least one hand somewhere in the lower hemisphere of the wheel but the one thing I’m probably doing different is I occasionally resist. It’s somewhat subconscious but, basically, auto steer doesn’t always make the best lane position choices so I give it a little hint every now and then. Don’t think it alters the course and it definitely doesn’t disengage but no nags.

By the way, when TACC is too aggressive with regen or full on braking, the accelerator can be used to temporarily override it so as to both avoid whiplash and calm the nerves (road rage) of those following you. Especially true when lanes merge; hope the additional cameras start to smooth this out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

One other note for autopilot in this update. It’s more timid at speed on a curve. Where it used to handling a long sloping curve with no probably at 75-80 MPH it now starts to drop the speed on me. This may be related to highway on/off though.

Also, I’ve found as I close in on a car in front of me the car will bounce between acceleration and braking more rapidly and that that aspect is less smooth than it used to be.

I’m still pleased overall with the update though.

It is funny that they took my idea and used it for highway off ramp. I mentioned in an autopilot video that when I approach a known choke point in my daily commute I start preemptively dropping 5 MPH at a time from the speed set point and that’s literally exactly how highway off ramp works. It really smooths out the deceleration nicely.


----------



## LUXMAN

fazluke said:


> To get notifications, you have to activate it in the app.


Yeah I have that set. I have had the app closed most of time as I was in Costa Rica


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Wow I didn't know that your car doesn't have EAP.


Mine doesn't have EAP either. But I updated last night to 21.9 and it shows all the cars of course. 
Love the cards now and new seat belt warning on the cards. 
But weird thing this morning. Twice I was driving and got a beep beep beep. Loud. Like a collision warning. Out of no where. Weird.


----------



## LUXMAN

Something else weird just happened. I got in and put my foot on the brake and this warning popped up. Then sat there a good 5 seconds, But clunk from the motor and she was ready to go. That hasn't happened before this update...


----------



## Quicksilver

A quick question: My Tesla App ver. 3.4 on my iPhone 6S takes about 20 seconds to connect to Quicksilver. Is this pretty much the norm for everyone else? I thought that it connected quicker prior to the 21.9 update yesterday afternoon.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> A quick question: My Tesla App ver. 3.4 on my iPhone 6S takes about 20 seconds to connect to Quicksilver. Is this pretty much the norm for everyone else? I thought that it connected quicker prior to the 21.9 update yesterday afternoon.


I have the same app version. I have noticed a little lag, but then again if I was in the car recently it is immediate


----------



## Joaquin

Quicksilver said:


> Is this pretty much the norm for everyone else?


Yes, my car have been always very lazy to wake up from the App... 
Never counted the exact time, but feels like forever


----------



## Quicksilver

Thanks guys, 20 seconds seems like forever to me.  I wish it was like 5 seconds or less.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Something else weird just happened. I got in and put my foot on the brake and this warning popped up. Then sat there a good 5 seconds, But clunk from the motor and she was ready to go. That hasn't happened before this update...
> View attachment 10179


Knock on wood but I have not seen that message on Quicksilver. That is a bit strange. I did a system reboot this morning before I took her out, which after the update yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Something else weird just happened. I got in and put my foot on the brake and this warning popped up. Then sat there a good 5 seconds, But clunk from the motor and she was ready to go. That hasn't happened before this update...
> View attachment 10179


I had that happen once on 18.13, not yet on 21.9.



Quicksilver said:


> A quick question: My Tesla App ver. 3.4 on my iPhone 6S takes about 20 seconds to connect to Quicksilver. Is this pretty much the norm for everyone else? I thought that it connected quicker prior to the 21.9 update yesterday afternoon.


Sometimes faster sometimes slower on mine. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.


----------



## AMPM

Just received update today. VIN 29xxx Ontario, Canada.


----------



## 350VDC

On my homeward commute, one of the roads through a neighborhood has some vehicles parked in front of houses. My car throws the crash warning every time when approaching the first car, even though I am clearly pointed to the left of that car. every niow and then it will warn again on other parked vehicles. Note, Autop[ilot is not engaged at this time.
I am thinking it is because there are no clear lines or markings on this road and maybe the curb is the only reference it has.
Wondering how they will address this situation or if it can be.
I wouldnt want to use autopilot on such a road but as things move towards full autonomy it is a siuation that has to be addressed, or cars will be emergency braking for random parked cars.


----------



## tim-sutherland

350VDC said:


> On my homeward commute, one of the roads through a neighborhood has some vehicles parked in front of houses. My car throws the crash warning every time when approaching the first car, even though I am clearly pointed to the left of that car. every niow and then it will warn again on other parked vehicles. Note, Autop[ilot is not engaged at this time.
> I am thinking it is because there are no clear lines or markings on this road and maybe the curb is the only reference it has.
> Wondering how they will address this situation or if it can be.
> I wouldnt want to use autopilot on such a road but as things move towards full autonomy it is a siuation that has to be addressed, or cars will be emergency braking for random parked cars.


What level do you have the forward collision warning set to? I have mine at late and I have never had it beep at me. I wonder of the higher sensitivity levels are causing false positives.


----------



## 350VDC

Mine is set to Medium. Try it with a curve in the road. I see someone else mentioned the same thing with a curve and parked vehicles.


----------



## Peter Frey

Don't know if this has been discussed already, but I've had 18.21.9..... for a day now. I now see cars in the lanes to the left and right, but they only show up when almost completely in front of my car. I want to see what's in my blind spots to the left and right rear, not what I already can see in front of my car. What's the point of this new feature?


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Peter Frey said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed already, but I've had 18.21.9..... for a day now. I now see cars in the lanes to the left and right, but they only show up when almost completely in front of my car. I want to see what's in my blind spots to the left and right rear, not what I already can see in front of my car. What's the point of this new feature?


My understanding is that the side cameras arent active yet, and its front cameras (specifically the wide forward camera) that "sees" the cars in the adjacent lanes


----------



## Peter Frey

GRiMm-V- said:


> My understanding is that the side cameras arent active yet, and its front cameras (specifically the wide forward camera) that "sees" the cars in the adjacent lanes


Thanks! That helps.


----------



## MGallo

Today I drove from the East Bay to SFO mostly on Autopilot and Autosteer and the gentle nudge to the wheel worked perfectly for stopping the nag (the warning, not the wife). Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## MGallo

So last Sunday I was headed up to the Concord Supercharger (ok, actually I was headed to Mikuni for which happens to essentially share a parking lot). I had to run over to a Half-Price Books and on the way back there was a really low curb (this would have Henn on Willow Pass Rd headed back towards the SC) and you can see from these pictures how low and that AP did not detect it (no left lane marker). I know there was some discussion at one point about that.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Mine doesn't have EAP either. But I updated last night to 21.9 and it shows all the cars of course.
> Love the cards now and new seat belt warning on the cards.
> But weird thing this morning. Twice I was driving and got a beep beep beep. Loud. Like a collision warning. Out of no where. Weird.


I knew yours didn't have autopilot I just thought that Quicksilver and Helga were the same config. I absolutely love the Autopilot. I only have a 10 mile commute but I use it for that too.

I almost bought FSD but my sensible side said no. So I bought 10 shares of TSLA for less than the 3k FSD option and I figure if they get FSD working the stock will be worth more than the 4k it costs to activate but if they don't get it working then I am not down to $0. I am already at 3.5k so almost there! (unless there is more FUD news haha)



LUXMAN said:


> Something else weird just happened. I got in and put my foot on the brake and this warning popped up. Then sat there a good 5 seconds, But clunk from the motor and she was ready to go. That hasn't happened before this update...
> View attachment 10179


I saw that all the time in my Model S loaner. I have never seen it in my Model 3 though.



Quicksilver said:


> A quick question: My Tesla App ver. 3.4 on my iPhone 6S takes about 20 seconds to connect to Quicksilver. Is this pretty much the norm for everyone else? I thought that it connected quicker prior to the 21.9 update yesterday afternoon.


Mine is super slow like this all the time. The only time it shows up fast is when I am currently charging. I am not going to complain since it probably means I am getting little vampire drain. The only time it is annoying is when I am walking to the car and I at the last minute decide I want to turn on the A/C. Most of the time I get to the car before it wakes and I can start the AC. I think it can be up to a minute before the car wakes, I turn on the AC, and it registers and actually turns it on. Thankfully with my tint the car stays fairly cool inside now. The hottest it has gotten outside now is in the 110 range. Previously it was getting upwards of 140. I think part of that is tint and part might be due to new cabin overheat protection.



350VDC said:


> On my homeward commute, one of the roads through a neighborhood has some vehicles parked in front of houses. My car throws the crash warning every time when approaching the first car, even though I am clearly pointed to the left of that car. every niow and then it will warn again on other parked vehicles. Note, Autop[ilot is not engaged at this time.
> I am thinking it is because there are no clear lines or markings on this road and maybe the curb is the only reference it has.
> Wondering how they will address this situation or if it can be.
> I wouldnt want to use autopilot on such a road but as things move towards full autonomy it is a siuation that has to be addressed, or cars will be emergency braking for random parked cars.


Mine does this every morning and I have my alert set on late. It is always the same car that parks on the street outside of an apartment complex. I think my car just doesn't like Fiat 500's.


----------



## Quicksilver

"I think part of that is tint and part might be due to new cabin overheat protection."

I don't think overheat protection is available yet right?


----------



## TesLou

Okay, for the third straight night (I did the update 3 nights ago), I’ve lost at least 10 miles to vampire drain. I also noticed yesterday that I lost about 5 miles during a morning meeting I had (which was about 5 hours long). By using my Kentucky math skills, I’ve determined I'm losing about one mile per hour; day OR night. Has anybody else noticed this same behavior since this update? Pre-update, I would lose no more than 1 or 2 miles overnight. I reported it as a bug today.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> "I think part of that is tint and part might be due to new cabin overheat protection."
> 
> I don't think overheat protection is available yet right?


This is hearsay but there are rumors that the car does have some cabin overheat protection. This started coming up around the time when people were able to access the secret menu from the model S by touching the passenger airbag symbol. Ever since they could turn it on from that secret menu it seems like people are saying there is some cabin overheat protection.

I would venture to say there has to be something there because my car was parked outside at Austin Park and Pizza for several hours last Saturday and my car never got as hot as it used to. Now that could be due to the tint and I haven't had it outside much since I had it tinted or it is due to the car keeping the temp down on its own. I don't have great empirical evidence why this is happening except my car doesn't get as hot and doesn't get as hot as my wife's car would which seems strange since I have a glass roof (maybe that helps?).



TesLou said:


> Okay, for the third straight night (I did the update 3 nights ago), I've lost at least 10 miles to vampire drain. I also noticed yesterday that I lost about 5 miles during a morning meeting I had (which was about 5 hours long). By using my Kentucky math skills, I've determined I'm losing about one mile per hour; day OR night. Has anybody else noticed this same behavior since this update? Pre-update, I would lose no more than 1 or 2 miles overnight. I reported it as a bug today.


My car seems ok. Do you use a 3rd party app or something to track drain? I don't have any thing like that just the Tesla app and I very seldom open it unless I am watching to see when charging is done. I'll try to pay better attention this weekend.


----------



## ateslik

the backup camera is significantly darker on this update. 

The weird car jiggling / not recognizing car facing directions makes me skeptical that they are as far along with FSD as they say, but we’ll see in August hopefully!

It’s still nice to see more cars on the screen, and autopilot still works well.


----------



## MelindaV

ateslik said:


> the backup camera is significantly darker on this update.
> 
> The weird car jiggling / not recognizing car facing directions makes me skeptical that they are as far along with FSD as they say, but we'll see in August hopefully!
> 
> It's still nice to see more cars on the screen, and autopilot still works well.


FSD isn't expected in August... possibly EAP's onramp to exit was what was mentioned.


----------



## LUXMAN

TesLou said:


> Okay, for the third straight night (I did the update 3 nights ago), I've lost at least 10 miles to vampire drain. I also noticed yesterday that I lost about 5 miles during a morning meeting I had (which was about 5 hours long). By using my Kentucky math skills, I've determined I'm losing about one mile per hour; day OR night. Has anybody else noticed this same behavior since this update? Pre-update, I would lose no more than 1 or 2 miles overnight. I reported it as a bug today.


Interesting. I did the update Wednesday night when I got back from an 8 day trip to Costa Rica. While I was there, I still had 18.3 
I went from 241 miles to 220 in those 8.5 days. So 5.25% of rated range (4mi/%). Or 0.61% a day. 
I leave on a shorter trip on Sunday, so I will average out those results on 21.9 since she will sit untouched.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Interesting. I did the update Wednesday night when I got back from an 8 day trip to Costa Rica. While I was there, I still had 18.3
> I went from 241 miles to 220 in those 8.5 days. So 5.25% of rated range (4mi/%). Or 0.61% a day.
> I leave on a shorter trip on Sunday, so I will average out those results on 21.9 since she will sit untouched.


This will be good to know. I am leaving next Sunday until Thursday so I'll do a before/after as well.


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> Interesting. I did the update Wednesday night when I got back from an 8 day trip to Costa Rica. While I was there, I still had 18.3
> I went from 241 miles to 220 in those 8.5 days. So 5.25% of rated range (4mi/%). Or 0.61% a day.
> I leave on a shorter trip on Sunday, so I will average out those results on 21.9 since she will sit untouched.


i wonder also if the car adapts to longer time away. such as vampire drain may be Xmiles first 2 nights, but only X-Ymiles next 6 nights. as in, it starts out expecting you to be right back and only naps, then the longer you leave it sit, it starts to give up on you coming back to play so it goes to sleep.


----------



## Bokonon

beantownrich said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the J1722 adapter of the update though? I tired plugging in at a VOLTA station that I regularly visit (it's at Wegmans) but it would only show a blue T with the adapter. I tried 3 different stations. I submitted a bug report. Luckily it's definitely charing on my HPWC.


Just curious, are you still having issues with charging at this (or other) J1772 stations?

FWIW, I was just at this Wegmans an hour ago and noticed a blue Model 3 with removed Aero covers plugged into one of the Volta stations on the first floor. I didn't get a chance to see what color the charging LED was, though.


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> i wonder also if the car adapts to longer time away. such as vampire drain may be Xmiles first 2 nights, but only X-Ymiles next 6 nights. as in, it starts out expecting you to be right back and only naps, then the longer you leave it sit, it starts to give up on you coming back to play so it goes to sleep.


Interesting thought. Here is the data from when I was gone. i closed the app except when I checked the progress.










Seems pretty consistent.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I found a bug with the cards. Take a phone call in the car and then activate your wipers for a single swipe. The cards will go crazy from the left and bottom. Once the wipers card disappears try swiping left or right and you can’t. 

Workaround .. bring up the wipers and then you can swipe right or left.


----------



## 3VOLUTN

Running this build as well. next lane visibility is helpful; a truck next to me was represented by 2 cars bumper to bumper.
I do have some lag on the back up camera usually when I park in my garage. I'll do a hard reset and see if it helps, if not mobile service has been great so far from my couple experiences. They replaced my side view mirror which kept going out of place after driving.


----------



## rareohs

Add me to list of those with problems after the recent 21.9 75bdbc11 update. 

Phone as key no longer working. Bluetooth phone calls no longer working.


----------



## LUXMAN

rareohs said:


> Add me to list of those with problems after the recent 21.9 75bdbc11 update.
> 
> Phone as key no longer working. Bluetooth phone calls no longer working.


Mine did that right after the update. But after a 2 thumb salute it reset and has been fine since Thursday Morning. So almost 2 days


----------



## Twiglett

wow that's weird - I haven't had to reboot at all - so far......


----------



## ateslik

I have found that when I have bluetooth problems rebooting my phone actually works better than rebooting the car.

I can't believe I just wrote "rebooting the car". lol


----------



## tim-sutherland

If I toggle airplane mode off and on quickly that always fixes it. Toggling Bluetooth only usually does, but not 100% of the time


----------



## AMPM

I have an iPhone X and have never had a problem connecting to the car. The only thing I notice is the lock screen has to be illuminated in order to open the doors. If the screen is dark it won’t work.


----------



## SimonMatthews

My android phone does not require the screen to be active in order to unlock the car.


----------



## TesLou

ummgood said:


> This is hearsay but there are rumors that the car does have some cabin overheat protection. This started coming up around the time when people were able to access the secret menu from the model S by touching the passenger airbag symbol. Ever since they could turn it on from that secret menu it seems like people are saying there is some cabin overheat protection.
> 
> I would venture to say there has to be something there because my car was parked outside at Austin Park and Pizza for several hours last Saturday and my car never got as hot as it used to. Now that could be due to the tint and I haven't had it outside much since I had it tinted or it is due to the car keeping the temp down on its own. I don't have great empirical evidence why this is happening except my car doesn't get as hot and doesn't get as hot as my wife's car would which seems strange since I have a glass roof (maybe that helps?).
> 
> My car seems ok. Do you use a 3rd party app or something to track drain? I don't have any thing like that just the Tesla app and I very seldom open it unless I am watching to see when charging is done. I'll try to pay better attention this weekend.


 No third party apps. Please keep me posted.


----------



## ummgood

TesLou said:


> No third party apps. Please keep me posted.


I don't have any third party apps. I will not even use the Tesla app.

I will say that yesterday I unplugged before lunch and when I went home 5 hours later there was no loss that I could tell.

Last night I got home at almost 6 with 261 Miles and didn't touch the car at all with it in my garage and it is now 258 miles 14 hours later. So 3 miles lost overnight.

One strange thing is I ran back out to get my laptop last night and forgot my phone and pressed the door handle and it made a bunch of clicking noises but didn't unlock. I think it woke the car up. I used my card after to get in. I wonder if someone has their car outside if the car is less likely to deep sleep because of things people touching the car or moving it. Just a weird side thought that maybe a car locked in a garage during a trip that has nothing disturbing it might sleep better than a car in the parking lot at the airport. I will be taking my car to the airport this time most likely.


----------



## MGallo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I found a bug with the cards. Take a phone call in the car and then activate your wipers for a single swipe. The cards will go crazy from the left and bottom. Once the wipers card disappears try swiping left or right and you can't.
> 
> Workaround .. bring up the wipers and then you can swipe right or left.


Did you submit a bug report?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MGallo said:


> Did you submit a bug report?


Not yet ... can't seem to figure out reporting a bug report via the car. I press the right scroll wheel in, say bug report, then start talking and it cuts me off


----------



## MGallo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not yet ... can't seem to figure out reporting a bug report via the car. I press the right scroll wheel in, say bug report, then start talking and it cuts me off


Ya know, the one time I did that (which was sitting in an SC, they told me about it) I don't recall it giving me an opportunity to speak, but maybe that's just because I didn't say anything and it wasn't gonna wait around. I pressed the button and said bug report and then it just replied with thanks for your feedback on the screen. I have tried it since. The guys at the SC said it time stamps the log, so mess up your cards and try it again. Let us know please. I may try it too.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Can anyone tell me the scope of the voice commands? What can I control by voice?

Why can't almost everything be controlled by voice? Headlights, wipers, etc.?


----------



## MelindaV

SimonMatthews said:


> Can anyone tell me the scope of the voice commands? What can I control by voice?
> 
> Why can't almost everything be controlled by voice? Headlights, wipers, etc.?


Why not just keep both on auto?
Check out this thread for known voice commands
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/voice-control-master-list-of-commands.7006/


----------



## Quicksilver

ateslik said:


> I have found that when I have bluetooth problems rebooting my phone actually works better than rebooting the car.
> 
> I can't believe I just wrote "rebooting the car". lol


I reboot both after an update to be on the safe side.


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok I got two weird issues yesterday with this latest update...

Incident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.

Incident 2: walked up to the car, again in parking lot of a shopping center, and it wouldn't unlock after I press the door handle. Waited for about 2 seconds, then try again and door handle works. Sat in seat and same as above, screen is black, no fan, for about 10 seconds this time around. Then everything came to life again. 

Once I got home, I rebooted the car and have not had to drive it today - will do so later to meet up with some friends for lunch. Will report if it happens again.

So, for this latest update...I just don't like it......seems unstable.


----------



## MelindaV

Quicksilver said:


> Incident 1


Foot on the brake when you first sat down? Or should that have kicked it alive if not?


----------



## Quicksilver

MelindaV said:


> Foot on the brake when you first sat down? Or should that have kicked it alive if not?


Yup. Foot was on brake for both incidents. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## slasher016

Quicksilver said:


> Ok I got two weird issues yesterday with this latest update...
> 
> Incident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.
> 
> Incident 2: walked up to the car, again in parking lot of a shopping center, and it wouldn't unlock after I press the door handle. Waited for about 2 seconds, then try again and door handle works. Sat in seat and same as above, screen is black, no fan, for about 10 seconds this time around. Then everything came to life again.
> 
> Once I got home, I rebooted the car and have not had to drive it today - will do so later to meet up with some friends for lunch. Will report if it happens again.
> 
> So, for this latest update...I just don't like it......seems unstable.


I've had incident one happen several times, usually it's because Sarene doesn't like to wake up early in the mornings.


----------



## John

2018.21.9 doesn't seem any more naggy for me, but then again I've adopted a "hand on the wheel" habit to get rid of the "wait for the nag" game I found I was playing. That's not very relaxing.

Usually I hold the wheel with my right hand braced on the armrest and my knee, giving a constant very light counter-clockwise turn pressure to the wheel. Sometimes I choose the direction of the turn pressure to encourage movement to the right or left— though I don't know if it registers my pushes as input or makes a difference in how the car steers. The only reason I think it might is that we have an exit near my house that widens into five lanes, so coming off the freeway on EAP is like a pachinko ball: which slot will it end up in? It used to hunt side to side pretty forcefully and settle on a middle one. Now 3/4 times on 2018.21.9 it has stayed to the right, which i want, and maybe because I've been nudging it that way. It's not like I've gone up and down the freeway testing combinations, but I'm keeping an eye on that.

It still won't do a cloverleaf. Starts around the very well-painted cloverleaf, then beeps madly, then veers off the road in the apex of the turn, like it wants to cut back to the freeway.

My two cents: don't shake the wheel if you're canceling a nag. That's easy to overdo. Just weigh it down for a couple of seconds, like with one finger on the cross bar. Tiny pressure, but maintained. Patience.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> Why not just keep both on auto?
> Check out this thread for known voice commands
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/voice-control-master-list-of-commands.7006/


Auto headlights do very well, but in my opinion auto wipers are really bad.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Ok I got two weird issues yesterday with this latest update...
> 
> Incident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.
> 
> Incident 2: walked up to the car, again in parking lot of a shopping center, and it wouldn't unlock after I press the door handle. Waited for about 2 seconds, then try again and door handle works. Sat in seat and same as above, screen is black, no fan, for about 10 seconds this time around. Then everything came to life again.
> 
> Once I got home, I rebooted the car and have not had to drive it today - will do so later to meet up with some friends for lunch. Will report if it happens again.
> 
> So, for this latest update...I just don't like it......seems unstable.


Your car is tired of being banished to a shopping center parking lot. It wants to be driven on country roads.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Your car is tired of being banished to a shopping center parking lot. It wants to be driven on country roads.


Yes, all Quicksilver does is drive to and from my office, shopping and dinning. No curvy roads or hilly climbs to have fun with.  The most she'll get climbing any virtual hills are highway overpasses


----------



## Dogwhistle

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Auto headlights do very well, but in my opinion auto wipers are really bad.


Really? I thought the auto-wipers were great, other than for light mist, which doesn't seem to register. But a quick tap of the end of the stick takes care of that. Way better than the BMW i3, where I was constantly trying to adjust the randomness of auto wipe speed.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Quicksilver said:


> ncident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.


I have had this happen several times, but found that I could still drive! A little uncomfortable to drive with everything off, but it did come on within a couple seconds.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dogwhistle said:


> Really? I thought the auto-wipers were great, other than for light mist, which doesn't seem to register. But a quick tap of the end of the stick takes care of that. Way better than the BMW i3, where I was constantly trying to adjust the randomness of auto wipe speed.


I may be overly picky, but on all cars I have owned with auto wipers my feeling was that they swipe too frequently for my liking.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I may be overly picky, but on all cars I have owned with auto wipers my feeling was that they swipe too frequently for my liking.


Probably more to the point: they swipe too frequently for windshields that have been treated with a hydrophobic coating.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Probably more to the point: they swipe too frequently for windshields that have been treated with a hydrophobic coating.


Yes that's a very good point!


----------



## scaots

I thought Volvo auto wipers sensor did quite well, but these do not. They wait a little too long to wipe and at night it's way too long if at all (maybe just because it's night). What they really need is adjustable sensitivity so we can dial it in to our preference. 

I do need to give the auto headlights a try as I turned them off right away without even trying, but guess you can still override anyway. Though hard to get much testing with them this time of year.


----------



## slasher016

scaots said:


> I thought Volvo auto wipers sensor did quite well, but these do not. They wait a little too long to wipe and at night it's way too long if at all (maybe just because it's night). What they really need is adjustable sensitivity so we can dial it in to our preference.
> 
> I do need to give the auto headlights a try as I turned them off right away without even trying, but guess you can still override anyway. Though hard to get much testing with them this time of year.


The auto lights and auto high beams are fantastic. The wipers don't wipe often enough in my opinion, but I still use them.


----------



## scaots

slasher016 said:


> The auto lights and auto high beams are fantastic. The wipers don't wipe often enough in my opinion, but I still use them.


I use the auto wipers also, but in heavy rain I have to set it to one of the top two levels. Just a pain to do when already raining, poor conditions, and need to look over at the screen. This is really my only gripe about not having physical controls. In lighter rain I just tap for a extra wipe when I need it.


----------



## Dave EV

Quicksilver said:


> Incident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.


This happens to me on occasion as well, but is not correlated to this firmware release, it's happened since I got the car. Pretty annoying when it happens. It seems to happen a few times in a row, then is good for a while.


----------



## LooseChange

LUXMAN said:


> Something else weird just happened. I got in and put my foot on the brake and this warning popped up. Then sat there a good 5 seconds, But clunk from the motor and she was ready to go. That hasn't happened before this update...
> View attachment 10179


Ive seen this on prior versions... just not very often. It takes a good 15sec before I can shift it into D..


----------



## J Kay

drees said:


> This happens to me on occasion as well, but is not correlated to this firmware release, it's happened since I got the car. Pretty annoying when it happens. It seems to happen a few times in a row, then is good for a while.


Yes, this has occurred for me a few times, regardless of firmware. I've also had the clicking sounds once I pushed the handle, but it would not let me in. Bluetooth losses, etc. Hopefully they get ironed out, but it quite random, it seems.

Just wanted to report similar issues.


----------



## hamtonp

Quicksilver said:


> Ok I got two weird issues yesterday with this latest update...
> 
> Incident 1: walked up to the car after on the parking lot after some shopping and press handle to unlock and it unlocks. Sat in seat and...nothing. Screen was black, no fan, etc...like completely dead - but it did let me in. Sat there for about 15 seconds, was about to reboot then the screen came on, fan came on, etc.. car ready to drive.
> 
> Incident 2: walked up to the car, again in parking lot of a shopping center, and it wouldn't unlock after I press the door handle. Waited for about 2 seconds, then try again and door handle works. Sat in seat and same as above, screen is black, no fan, for about 10 seconds this time around. Then everything came to life again.
> 
> Once I got home, I rebooted the car and have not had to drive it today - will do so later to meet up with some friends for lunch. Will report if it happens again.
> 
> So, for this latest update...I just don't like it......seems unstable.


I think it is possibly from being in the hot sun that bakes the back of the screen. Maybe get a sunshade when parked will help.
Could also be the car was in a really deep sleep and didn't want to wake up. How's your Vampire drain? I bet it doesn't use much miles .


----------



## Quicksilver

hamtonp said:


> I think it is possibly from being in the hot sun that bakes the back of the screen. Maybe get a sunshade when parked will help.
> Could also be the car was in a really deep sleep and didn't want to wake up. How's your Vampire drain? I bet it doesn't use much miles .


Good point; however, prior to this update, I didn't have any of the issues I've had recently...and it was pretty hot here in North Texas also. As for the vampire drain, I keep Quicksilver plugged in every night, thus I don't see any vampire drain. I have not experimented with leaving it unplugged for a few days, which I my do later on.


----------



## LUXMAN

So ya'll May remember the acceleration issue with 18.13. I posted this ..
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/page-3#post-106267

So I know we are past 18.13 for most folks. But I recorded the above video and asked Tesla what is up with the slow acceleration. After a couple emails and a few weeks, I got this response today

The diagnostics team confirmed that the vehicle is behaving normally. When the SOC is above 90%, the acceleration performance is more than usual and noticeable. We strive to always give the customer everything the car can do by operating it to the limits of what it is physically capable of. Therefore the behavior of the car can change depending on its state (including battery state and temperatures). Please feel free to reach out to me our your local service technicians if you have any further questions or concerns.

So I posted this on that thread and here for people that no longer follow the old one. But as you can. See in the video I had about 184 miles of range, around 60%. So I guess we need to top off to get it all


----------



## cain04

TesLou said:


> Okay, for the third straight night (I did the update 3 nights ago), I've lost at least 10 miles to vampire drain. I also noticed yesterday that I lost about 5 miles during a morning meeting I had (which was about 5 hours long). By using my Kentucky math skills, I've determined I'm losing about one mile per hour; day OR night. Has anybody else noticed this same behavior since this update? Pre-update, I would lose no more than 1 or 2 miles overnight. I reported it as a bug today.


I picked up my car 9 days ago and it came with this firmware installed. I was losing about 3-5 km overnight. It's more than I though but I ignored it thinking it would even out with use or that it was an exception and not the rule. This morning I woke up and the car had lost 15 km of range. Roughly 1.3 km per hour. That's more than the 5 km per day (1%) that the manual estimates. I have my car underground. Temperature was about 20 degrees celsius. Thought maybe the humidity today was sleeping the battery from cooling down or something. Or maybe the cell signal is weak and the car in constantly searching for signal? Or, just phantom drain at it's worst.

I'll submit a bug report in the car tomorrow morning.


----------



## Opencar

LUXMAN said:


> So ya'll May remember the acceleration issue with 18.13. I posted this ..
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/page-3#post-106267
> 
> So I know we are past 18.13 for most folks. But I recorded the above video and asked Tesla what is up with the slow acceleration. After a couple emails and a few weeks, I got this response today
> 
> The diagnostics team confirmed that the vehicle is behaving normally. When the SOC is above 90%, the acceleration performance is more than usual and noticeable. We strive to always give the customer everything the car can do by operating it to the limits of what it is physically capable of. Therefore the behavior of the car can change depending on its state (including battery state and temperatures). Please feel free to reach out to me our your local service technicians if you have any further questions or concerns.
> 
> So I posted this on that thread and here for people that no longer follow the old one. But as you can. See in the video I had about 184 miles of range, around 60%. So I guess we need to top off to get it all


what?? first i've heard about this 90% threshold. i guess i'll be eagerly waiting to hear about your results!


----------



## LUXMAN

Opencar said:


> what?? first i've heard about this 90% threshold. i guess i'll be eagerly waiting to hear about your results!


Yup. I am gonna have to FILL ER UP and do a timed run. Then compare with something lower. JUst gotta find time this week. Maybe I should kick out the wife this time. Maybe I need to set up the GOPRO and work from there.


----------



## Jay_Gee

Does anyone know what this means? I first saw it after 21.9 and then it went away. Now it randomly shows up at the beginning of the day and goes away at random as well.


----------



## LUXMAN

Jay_Gee said:


> Does anyone know what this means? I first saw it after 21.9 and then it went away. Now it randomly shows up at the beginning of the day and goes away at random as well.


That means that REGEN is limited. This may be due to internal battery temperature or too high a state of charge.
That said you are showing 90%ish, so I would be surprised to see that and the fact your are in SoCal makes me believe temp in not the issue. So if it goes away, I personally wouldn't worry about it. That said, I haven't seen it on mine but I haven't necessarily looked either
.

From the Manual

The amount of energy fed back to the Battery using regenerative braking can depend on the current state of the Battery and the charge level setting that you are using. For example, regenerative braking may be limited if the Battery is already fully charged or if the ambient temperature is too cold.
Note: If regenerative braking is limited, a dashed line displays on the energy bar (see Driving Status on page 43).

A dashed line appears on the energy bar when power available for acceleration or power that can be gained by regenerative braking is being limited. Model 3 limits power for many reasons. Here are just a few examples:
• Acceleration may be limited when the Battery is reaching a low state of charge or if the powertrain is hot.
• Both acceleration and regenerative braking may be limited when the ambient temperature is either very warm or cool.
• Regenerative braking may be limited when the Battery is fully charged.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Jay_Gee said:


> Does anyone know what this means? I first saw it after 21.9 and then it went away. Now it randomly shows up at the beginning of the day and goes away at random as well.


I've found that charging up to 90% causes the regen to be limited until the SOC drops a bit. By charging to 85% daily, regen has never been limited. I stick with 85 because of that.


----------



## slasher016

I


Jay_Gee said:


> Does anyone know what this means? I first saw it after 21.9 and then it went away. Now it randomly shows up at the beginning of the day and goes away at random as well.


It's because you're over 90% charge. Regen is limited over 90%.


----------



## Jay_Gee

LUXMAN said:


> That means that REGEN is limited. This may be due to internal battery temperature or too high a state of charge.
> That said you are showing 90%ish, so I would be surprised to see that and the fact your are in SoCal makes me believe temp in not the issue. So if it goes away, I personally wouldn't worry about it. That said, I haven't seen it on mine but I haven't necessarily looked either
> .
> 
> From the Manual
> 
> The amount of energy fed back to the Battery using regenerative braking can depend on the current state of the Battery and the charge level setting that you are using. For example, regenerative braking may be limited if the Battery is already fully charged or if the ambient temperature is too cold.
> Note: If regenerative braking is limited, a dashed line displays on the energy bar (see Driving Status on page 43).
> 
> A dashed line appears on the energy bar when power available for acceleration or power that can be gained by regenerative braking is being limited. Model 3 limits power for many reasons. Here are just a few examples:
> • Acceleration may be limited when the Battery is reaching a low state of charge or if the powertrain is hot.
> • Both acceleration and regenerative braking may be limited when the ambient temperature is either very warm or cool.
> • Regenerative braking may be limited when the Battery is fully charged.


Thank you, I will pay a little more attention to when it happens. I swear I have seen this when I haven't charged so high but maybe my memory is failing me just like it did with the manual as I read that entire thing before my delivery.


----------



## TesLou

cain04 said:


> I picked up my car 9 days ago and it came with this firmware installed. I was losing about 3-5 km overnight. It's more than I though but I ignored it thinking it would even out with use or that it was an exception and not the rule. This morning I woke up and the car had lost 15 km of range. Roughly 1.3 km per hour. That's more than the 5 km per day (1%) that the manual estimates. I have my car underground. Temperature was about 20 degrees celsius. Thought maybe the humidity today was sleeping the battery from cooling down or something. Or maybe the cell signal is weak and the car in constantly searching for signal? Or, just phantom drain at it's worst.
> 
> I'll submit a bug report in the car tomorrow morning.


I hope it's something the engineers look seriously at. I felt great this morning because I "only" lost 5 miles of range last night.


----------



## TesLou

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes that's a very good point!


The Ranger came out today and replaced my wiper arms due to the chattering behavior the old ones were exhibiting in auto mode. I'm going to have to wait until it rains again to see if this fixes the problem. While on a road trip last week, I drove in a lot of rain. The chattering was occurring less frequently than before but still bothersome. I hope it's gone for good now. They also were making a lot of noise when at the downward apex of the wipe. But I must say, they seemed to wipe the window more frequently than before while in auto mode. Maybe they learn after a while?


----------



## scoe

The battery drain on this update is maddening. One day I'll lose just a few miles, the next day I'll drive 20 and use 35. Today drove only 5 miles and lost 18 miles of range, 6 of which while it sat in my garage for 3 hours. I'm ready to move on to whatever is next


----------



## MGallo

TesLou said:


> The Ranger came out today and replaced my wiper arms due to the chattering behavior the old ones were exhibiting in auto mode. I'm going to have to wait until it rains again to see if this fixes the problem. While on a road trip last week, I drove in a lot of rain. The chattering was occurring less frequently than before but still bothersome. I hope it's gone for good now. They also were making a lot of noise when at the downward apex of the wipe. But I must say, they seemed to wipe the window more frequently than before while in auto mode. Maybe they learn after a while?


With the right hose adapter you could have someone spray down your windshield.


----------



## ummgood

TesLou said:


> The Ranger came out today and replaced my wiper arms due to the chattering behavior the old ones were exhibiting in auto mode. I'm going to have to wait until it rains again to see if this fixes the problem. While on a road trip last week, I drove in a lot of rain. The chattering was occurring less frequently than before but still bothersome. I hope it's gone for good now. They also were making a lot of noise when at the downward apex of the wipe. But I must say, they seemed to wipe the window more frequently than before while in auto mode. Maybe they learn after a while?


I had the same issue. I fixed it by really cleaning my window. My detailer even claybard it for me because there was stuff that was hard to get off. Now they wipe like butter. There was maybe one time I had it slightly studder when it wiped and there was next to no rain.


----------



## scaots

ummgood said:


> I had the same issue. I fixed it by really cleaning my window. My detailer even claybard it for me because there was stuff that was hard to get off. Now they wipe like butter. There was maybe one time I had it slightly studder when it wiped and there was next to no rain.


@TesLou This is my wiper problem. There is/was something on the windshield. It was really on there good that a regular wash didn't take it off and it was impossible to see when dry and barely shows when wet with a little extra beading in the spots. Whatever it is the wipers stick to it and skip there but not really if it's dry. I think I may have finally removed most of it but need some rain to tell.


----------



## ateslik

TesLou said:


> I hope it's something the engineers look seriously at. I felt great this morning because I "only" lost 5 miles of range last night.


I genuinely wonder if ICE cars lose mileage this way too, but no one notices because there no definitive "range remaining" number read out. I mean, gasoline evaporates so...?


----------



## Twiglett

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not yet ... can't seem to figure out reporting a bug report via the car. I press the right scroll wheel in, say bug report, then start talking and it cuts me off


Not sure if someone responded - but for bug reports, just hit the talk button and say bug report - then immediately say what the report is. So "Bug Report cards get messed up when.....etc"
It will type what you say on the screen, but it only has a old Tweet sized buffer so concise is the watch word


----------



## Twiglett

Very strange, just been to the service center and when my car came back it had an update pending.
Strange because I'm already on 2018.21.9.75bdbc11
Just updated and got the "update completed" notification on my phone.
Sadly it seems I just got the same one. No clue why it updated again.


----------



## garsh

ateslik said:


> I genuinely wonder if ICE cars lose mileage this way too, but no one notices because there no definitive "range remaining" number read out. I mean, gasoline evaporates so...?


They do. You've probably heard about an engine needing a "tune-up", most likely. Clean/replace spark plugs, new air filters, etc.


----------



## ummgood

garsh said:


> They do. You've probably heard about an engine needing a "tune-up", most likely. Clean/replace spark plugs, new air filters, etc.


I think ICE cars like EV's have a lot of efficiency changes based on things like driving habits, what wheels you buy, how old the car is, if there is a headwind, etc... I think the difference is with ICE cars people are so used to them and they don't stress about getting to a destination (unless you are on I-10 between Sonora and El Paso Texas) that they don't even think about these things. EV's are new and people are not used to this and charging is a concern until more infrastructure is available. I believe the newness causes us to notice things about EV's that plague ICE cars but now we are aware when before we weren't.

I know there is a lot of vampire drain on EV's being mentioned in this thread. I can't tell you how many times I came home from a flight/cruise of a week to find my ICE car's battery dead. It is common that the parking lot I use at the airport is really efficient at jumping cars.


----------



## TesLou

ummgood said:


> I had the same issue. I fixed it by really cleaning my window. My detailer even claybard it for me because there was stuff that was hard to get off. Now they wipe like butter. There was maybe one time I had it slightly studder when it wiped and there was next to no rain.


Not sure what you were experiencing, but the chattering only happened to me in auto mode, which I thought was strange. I've not said this much in my life, but I'm looking forward to the next rain.


----------



## LUXMAN

So I was on vacation with 18.13 and lost 21 miles in 8.5 days as I posted above. So I think that is great. Less than 1% a day the manual.
says. 
Now with this update, I am not seeing the drain everyone is talking about. Over that last 14 hours that the car was parked it dropped 1 mile. It is in a garage and the interior temp of the car says 85ºF.
But she was parked in the airport garage from Sunday to Tuesday Morning. It was right at 48 hours. Over that time it lost 5 miles. Still less than 1% a day. The interior temps reported during that time were in the low 90s. 
So maybe there is a thing that keeps the car cooler if you park outside in the heat and that is causing some of the losses reported. But I am not seeing it since I park out of the sun. 
Can anyone that parks outside report their losses?


----------



## scaots

TesLou said:


> Not sure what you were experiencing, but the chattering only happened to me in auto mode, which I thought was strange. I've not said this much in my life, but I'm looking forward to the next rain.


Hmmm... You know I need to look at this more... I thought it was chattering less when I didn't have it in auto but assumed I just had a more appropriate speed set manually. However that doesn't make sense because never did it on dry window with a single manual swipe and like I said I feel that the auto wasn't quite fast enough. This may be worth some testing with the hose next wash. Mine only does it at near the top limit of the wipe and seems to be driver side.


----------



## Dogwhistle

I think a lot of the “vampire” drain issues are just inaccuracies in the battery capacity guessing system. It is notoriously difficult to accurately measure the capacity level of a car battery, to the precision we are all trying to hold it to. I’ve noticed that when my car finishes charging to 85%, it will usually show around 267 miles. If I wake and check it about 30 minutes later, that number will usually be around 262. I don’t think it lost that many miles, just that the conditions in the battery have changed a bit, and after 30 minutes of “settling down” the algorithm comes up with another number. I used to drive the MINI-E a few years ago, and that had a pure analog battery gauge. It was funny watching that thing swing about based on what was going on. It would be pessimistic under load, and optimistic when static. I’ve watched the needle rise 10% just sitting at a long stop light! This is not an exact science, the alogrithms are taking a good stab at filtering out the worst of the noise. With 262 miles of range on tap each day, I just don’t sweat it. If you are having problems accomplishing your normal routine due to battery range guesstimate issues, then it could be a problem. Otherwise, Keep Calm and Electric Motor On!


----------



## garsh

Dogwhistle said:


> I think a lot of the "vampire" drain issues are just inaccuracies in the battery capacity guessing system.


I agree - other possibilities should be considered.

It's difficult to assess if the "loss" of a few miles is actually due to an unnecessary vampire drain (that is, a mistake in software leaving unnecessary systems running), normal drain due to the various electronics that always operate, or just various changes in how the battery's current voltage level and temperature is used to provide a guess as to how many miles it can be driven.


----------



## ummgood

garsh said:


> I agree - other possibilities should be considered.
> 
> It's difficult to *asses *if the "loss" of a few miles


I have heard of getting butt hurt over things but this is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## ummgood

TesLou said:


> Not sure what you were experiencing, but the chattering only happened to me in auto mode, which I thought was strange. I've not said this much in my life, but I'm looking forward to the next rain.


In auto mode I think the car changes the speed of the wipers mid wipe sometime. That might be causing some of the issue. All I was saying is that there is a film on the window from the factory. I could see it in the early morning when the sun was rising. It was driving me nuts. Then when I got my car fixed more junk was on the window so I went bezerk cleaning it until I could get it clear. During this time my wipers were annoying and would skip. It wasn't all the time but it happened maybe 50% of the time. Once I got the window really clean it really did help with the wipers.

I would be interested if others with the wiper issue would go get a claybar at their auto parts store and really work your window until it feels silky smooth. Then see if your wiping issue is fixed.


----------



## Dave EV

Dogwhistle said:


> NewI think a lot of the "vampire" drain issues are just inaccuracies in the battery capacity guessing system.


Partially, perhaps. But if I compare energy used to charge the car compared to energy usage reported by the car, the car underreports by 20-25%. You expect some difference due to AC/DC conversion losses, but that should only be 10-15%.

Best way to confirm this would be to drive right after a charge finishes, then charge back up and re-compare. You do need a way to measure energy from the wall.

Last charge was 235 Wh/mi on the dash but around 290 Wh/mi from the wall.


----------



## SimonMatthews

LUXMAN said:


> That means that REGEN is limited. This may be due to internal battery temperature or too high a state of charge.


Nissan Leaf is the same.

Just look at the charging curves. Charge rate drops off and is quite slow at >90%. Regen is just another form of charging.


----------



## LUXMAN

SimonMatthews said:


> Nissan Leaf is the same.
> 
> Just look at the charging curves. Charge rate drops off and is quite slow at >90%. Regen is just another form of charging.


Yeah. If you watch the REGEN balls on the older LEAFs, you will see you cant fill them all when full or close to it. Since my LEAF battery is degraded, it will give full REGEN about 95/96%


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Since my LEAF battery is degraded, it will give full REGEN about 95/96%


My degraded-battery Leaf gives full regen about 5% of the time. Conditions have to be just right anymore.


----------



## msjulie

> say bug report, then start talking and it cuts me off


Say 'bug report' don't wait, tell them what's wrong right off... otherwise my experience is yours, it says 'thanks' but I've not gotten to give detailds


----------



## rxlawdude

beantownrich said:


> The update took 15 min! It's pretty cool to bring back parity for display of vehicles around you (i wish it also did side and behind blindspot but even still far more useful). I tried off ramps and interchanges this morning and didn't notice any discernable differences from prior functionality even with nav on.
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the J1722 adapter of the update though? I tired plugging in at a VOLTA station that I regularly visit (it's at Wegmans) but it would only show a blue T with the adapter. I tried 3 different stations. I submitted a bug report. Luckily it's definitely charing on my HPWC.
> 
> Also, I now have a long black delay prior to to the back up cam coming up.


We have a Clipper Creek 32A EVSE with a J1722 connector. Works fine on the 3 (with 21/9) and our MS.


----------



## LucyferSam

So, I've been having my console crash on this update and the previous fairly regularly, and yesterday I think I figured out the cause - if I go into gear too quickly after it detects the key (i.e. if any of the symbols at the top of the screen are still on) the odds of the system crashing seem over 90%, while if I wait for it to finish its wake-up I haven't had it crash yet. The car would still go into gear, but the console would be frozen and require a reboot or occasionally reboot itself. Even on the occasions that it didn't crash the console, the music playback from my USB key would be significantly delayed in resuming or not resume at all, whereas if I'm patient (not really in my nature, which is likely why it's taken me weeks to figure this out...) and wait for the wake-up to finish the playback seems to consistently resume within a few seconds.


----------



## ummgood

Well I am back from my trip. I left my car unplugged in my garage while I was gone. I had no external software talking to my car and I never opened up the app while I was away so the car should have slept the entire time I was gone. The garage was probably in the high 90's or 100's for temp. The only thing I could think of that would cause the car to use energy is if maybe it picked up my wife's phone when she would get in her car. Other than that nothing touched or interacted with the car.

When I parked the car on Sunday around 3pm it had 184 miles or range left on it. This morning when I got in it at 7am it had 171 miles of range. Not bad at all. I don't know how it would have done if it was outside in direct sunlight but I don't plan on testing that. I wonder if some vampire drain is due to the apps that monitor the car? It could also be due to environment too? Anyway I lost 13 miles over 112 hours. I don't feel bad about leaving the car for extended times now. I would make sure it has an adequate charge and possibly plug it in if I am gone more than a couple weeks.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Well I am back from my trip. I left my car unplugged in my garage while I was gone. I had no external software talking to my car and I never opened up the app while I was away so the car should have slept the entire time I was gone. The garage was probably in the high 90's or 100's for temp. The only thing I could think of that would cause the car to use energy is if maybe it picked up my wife's phone when she would get in her car. Other than that nothing touched or interacted with the car.
> 
> When I parked the car on Sunday around 3pm it had 184 miles or range left on it. This morning when I got in it at 7am it had 171 miles of range. Not bad at all. I don't know how it would have done if it was outside in direct sunlight but I don't plan on testing that. I wonder if some vampire drain is due to the apps that monitor the car? It could also be due to environment too? Anyway I lost 13 miles over 112 hours. I don't feel bad about leaving the car for extended times now. I would make sure it has an adequate charge and possibly plug it in if I am gone more than a couple weeks.


Under 1%. Like the book says. That is what I am experiencing too. We will see when winter comes again, but it looks like things are sorted in this regard, or at least I think so


----------



## slasher016

I got some very strange behavior this afternoon while charging. I hit 70% my daily limit. Then off and on for the next two hours it started charging and stopped charging. Did it at least a dozen times and slowly when from 217 miles to 218 to 219. No idea what Sarene was doing... I unplugged her.


----------



## LUXMAN

slasher016 said:


> I got some very strange behavior this afternoon while charging. I hit 70% my daily limit. Then off and on for the next two hours it started charging and stopped charging. Did it at least a dozen times and slowly when from 217 miles to 218 to 219. No idea what Sarene was doing... I unplugged her.


I assume you are on 21.9 since you are here.
I haven't seen that since I first got the car in March. It did that when it was cold or maybe it was just the earlier version of the software but it went away.
Was the range showing stable?


----------



## slasher016

LUXMAN said:


> I assume you are on 21.9 since you are here.
> I haven't seen that since I first got the car in March. It did that when it was cold or maybe it was just the earlier version of the software but it went away.
> Was the range showing stable?


No it was slowly incrementing like it was charging beyond the limit. Not sure. I've been travelling for more than a week and it's been on superchargers. So not sure if that is related or not.


----------



## Spiffywerks

21.9 is giving me lots of problems.

I'm looking forward to a newer build.

Current issues:

Audio wigs out (goes into this almost echo sound)
A/C randomly changes to warm/hot air (turning off/on fixes)
Cellular service doesn't start for 3-5 minutes after I start driving after car has sat for a while (overnight, after day at work)
Never had these issues with prior builds, but having them now after I got it back from being serviced and they updated to 21.9. Hopefully new version will fix this all.

Audio bug:


----------



## Beagle

Are we doing something right - or wrong? Picked up the car May 9, and we have 3K trouble free miles with 2018. 21.9. unchanged from delivery.


----------



## slasher016

Beagle said:


> Are we doing something right - or wrong? Picked up the car May 9, and we have 3K trouble free miles with 2018. 21.9. unchanged from delivery.


I still have 21.9 as well... it was my third version, I got the first two very quickly, but now stuck on 21.9. If I don't get an update early next week, I'll contact service.


----------



## PNWmisty

Beagle said:


> Are we doing something right - or wrong? Picked up the car May 9, and we have 3K trouble free miles with 2018. 21.9. unchanged from delivery.


That's funny, we picked up our car May 15th and have had three updates to bring us to 21.9 (which we have been stuck on for a long time). It does seem very stable. The only problem I've noted is the echo during Bluetooth calls. Very distracting. But no re-boots required as on earlier versions.

How many Model 3 owners are still on 21.9?


----------



## Derik

Seems like a lot.

I'm still on 21.9 as well.


----------



## GDN

Yesterday, roughly 30% of tracked cars on Teslafi.com on 21.9. Firmware Build 2018.26.3 be4b11e (7/27/18)


----------



## Nate Crawford

Woo! Just got 21.9 today. Was on 18.13 since 26 May. It probably didn't help to be in an underground garage with no LTE connection for most of July. It's a low bar, but I'm kinda excited to see cars in adjacent lanes.


----------



## GDN

Nate Crawford said:


> Woo! Just got 21.9 today. Was on 18.13 since 26 May. It probably didn't help to be in an underground garage with no LTE connection for most of July. It's a low bar, but I'm kinda excited to see cars in adjacent lanes.


This is interesting. Any chance you had that SW staged a while and just installed it? If not, I wonder if there is some reason you can't go from 18.13 directly to 26.3 and had to get 21.9 first. 26.3 is the latest and rolled to over 50 cars just today.


----------



## Nate Crawford

GDN said:


> This is interesting. Any chance you had that SW staged a while and just installed it? If not, I wonder if there is some reason you can't go from 18.13 directly to 26.3 and had to get 21.9 first. 26.3 is the latest and rolled to over 50 cars just today.


I got the alert on my phone around noon, then ran out to the parking lot to install. There had not been any yellow alarm clock since delivery, when 18.13 was already staged.

I sent an e-mail to the ServiceHelpNA address yesterday asking for them to investigate. No answer yet, but that might have triggered something to shake loose. Now that I know the OTA process works, I'll wait patiently for V9.


----------



## Beagle

Well, since my last post a week ago, I feel less lonely. FWIW, our car has the phone echo problem too. (iPhones)


----------



## GDN

I hate to say it, but it is getting more lonely here. Hoping you get that pop up on your phone/car soon. 26.3 has rolled out to many cars the last few days, quite a few more today. Give it just another day or two, hope your car gets some love.


----------



## PNWmisty

Beagle said:


> Well, since my last post a week ago, I feel less lonely. FWIW, our car has the phone echo problem too. (iPhones)


I went from 21.9 to 26.3 this morning!

On the previous version I had the phone echo problem so badly I couldn't even complete a sentence when talking to my wife in the Model 3. We don't talk on phones much so I didn't discover it until earlier this week. The echo is gone now with the software update.


----------



## Beagle

Beagle said:


> Well, since my last post a week ago, I feel less lonely. FWIW, our car has the phone echo problem too. (iPhones)


In the 55 minutes since that - guess what. We got 18.26.3. When my wife gets back with HER car, I wonder what the changes will be. I do see "summon" on my phone.


----------



## slasher016

I'm still stuck on 21.9. I kind of feel like I'm the only one now....


----------



## Nicholas Strub

Is it weird that I'm still on 21.9? Got the update months ago and haven't seen one since, starting to get a little annoyed considering how low the 21.9 install base is on TeslaFi.


----------



## slasher016

Nicholas Strub said:


> Is it weird that I'm still on 21.9? Got the update months ago and haven't seen one since, starting to get a little annoyed considering how low the 21.9 install base is on TeslaFi.


I had to contact the service center to get off 21.9. There were a few minor issues, and they agreed to just push the update. Might want to call or email your local service center.


----------



## Nicholas Strub

slasher016 said:


> I had to contact the service center to get off 21.9. There were a few minor issues, and they agreed to just push the update. Might want to call or email your local service center.


Finally called. They said that something went wrong and it got stuck in an update loop or something. They thought it was due to weak signal in my garage at home and the parking garage at work.


----------

